# Teal's Photos



## Teal (Oct 10, 2009)

*I figure it's about time I started a picture thread! I don't have insanely awesome pictures like some of yall on here or a really large collection, but here are some of mine! 


































































































Not pictured...

P. murinus "Kubota"
P. cambridgei "Giacomo"
P. cambridgei (unnamed)
H. mac
H. gigas
P. pederseni
H. incei *


----------



## Ariel (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice. :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Aiden is gorgeous. I just got my OBT and I already adore her. (she's so awesome, she attacked a chopstick, and the guy I bought her from, but she takes all her prey real gently.  )


----------



## Teal (Oct 10, 2009)

*Thank you 

Aidan is the love of my spider-life LOL definitely my favourite of my Ts... but shh, don't tell the others haha *


----------



## Ariel (Oct 10, 2009)

haha. Ya. After I joined the boards I fell head-first in love with OBTs. It probably wasn't the smart thing to do getting an adult, but i couldn't help it!!! I want to get a sling now to see one growing up, but, i love my girl, her name is "Zeni". Right now I'm trying to chunk her up cause she's on the thin side.


----------



## Teal (Oct 11, 2009)

*You definitely shouldn't have any problems chunking her up! Atleast not if she eats anything like my OBTs! My tiniest guy is still eating fruit flies, and he shoves 4-5 of them under his face at once in a giant mush ball haha *


----------



## Ariel (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL. Nah, she's not a real aggressive eater, but she sure can pack them away. Usually I feed on a schedule. but I just had a mass cricket breakout so all escapees have been going to her.    and she eats them right up!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 11, 2009)

Very beautiful collection you have, Jairi!!! Your _B. smithi_ looks like mine did when I got her.....that was about 2" ago, LOL. I really dig the _P. chordatus._ Just simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Teal (Oct 11, 2009)

*Thanks so much! 

The B. smithi was actually what my (now ex) boyfriend wanted the last time I went and picked up Ts... I never would have picked it out myself, but after seeing how much everyone raves about them I guess it's not so bad to have one around haha it's definitely not a burden! 

I REALLY love my Pterino's! The P. chordatus is one feisty lil thing, too! *


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 11, 2009)

You named one of them Lamb and another Cookie Monster?? >_< That's too cute! They're great pictures... the first picture is my favorite though, the pose with the food is hilarious.


----------



## Teal (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks

Cookie Monster's name came about as a joke... I don't remember what it was, but the name just stuck lol

Lamb actually got his name when I took that picture, which was seconds before making this post LOL for a cambridgei, he/she was VERY cooperative and slow moving... whereas I didn't get pictures of my other two because they wouldn't stop doing laps haha 

Oh, and as for the G. rosea pose with her food... she's scared of things that move or touch her LOL so, it moved AND touched her, and she was like, "AHH! GET IT OFF ME!"*


----------



## seanbond (Oct 12, 2009)

nice kollect!
very nice looking equestrian i might add.


----------



## Teal (Oct 12, 2009)

*Why thank you, seanbond  *


----------



## Teal (Oct 13, 2009)

*Dinner time!







Then I noticed my P. regalis still had the roach in its tank from last time I fed... so I fished it out with tongs, and thought hey... why don't I try HANDING it to him with the tongs? I've never done that with any of my Ts, because I'm afraid of them shooting right up the tongs LOL but with the way I access his tank, it's just through a cork hole.. so it's not like he could come rushing out and eat my face, right? LOL So I did! I handed him the roach... and he held it with his little palps against the side of the tank and then nommed into it. 



















Sorry the quality is off... I was shooting through the plastic of his tank, and it took me a LOT of pictures to get just a few decent ones haha *


----------



## seanbond (Oct 13, 2009)

always a good time for feeding time.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome!!!!! I've not had much success tong-feeding, but it looks as if you got it down.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 17, 2009)

nice pictures. very nice collection you have there.


----------



## Teal (Oct 17, 2009)

*Thank you! I enjoy them  *


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2009)

*I got some (crappy, my camera is on its last toe lol) pictures of a few more of my Ts 

Here is the B. smithi, post molt.. and he earned a name 











I TRIED photographing the H. mac sling... but he is impossible!






And some of my H. incei communal slings











*


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats!! At least you can get a shot of your H. mac!!!! That one, my OBT, my _P. regalis,_ and until recently, my S. cal are _impossible_ to get pics of. So, take it any way you can get it, right?


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2009)

*Thanks!

I have one picture of him from around when I first got him... well, atleast *I* know it's a pic of him... what it really looks like is a gray blub in dirt LOL *


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Nov 5, 2009)

Love the Regalis,Cute lil guy,(well girl hopefully)


----------



## Teal (Nov 5, 2009)

*Thanks! He can be a male, if he wants to... I'll just pimp him out to someone when he grows up LOL *


----------



## Teal (Nov 5, 2009)

*My versi was hanging out, watching the drama (See "Fail " thread lol) with my P. regalis lol he normally doesn't stay out like this when I move his container.. but I rotated it, trying to get a decent shot through the plastic and webbing, and he stuck around 





*


----------



## Redneck (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice collection you got I cant wait to get me another A. versi... And for your camera being on its last toe thoughs are some awesome pictures.. If only mine was that good..


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2009)

*Thanks! I've had this camera since... 2001? lol me and it have an understanding.. I beg and plead, and it acquiesces sometimes LOL

I love my little versi.. he's so cool! *


----------



## Hobo (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice smithi!

But why "contraband"?


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2009)

*Glad you asked! LOL

I had to transport all of my collection with me when I moved from Oregon to California.. about a 10 hour drive. I had them all seat belted in boxes in the front seat next to me LOL

At the inspection station coming into California, the agent asked if I had any fruits.. I said no. He was about to let me go, when he was like.. wait, what's in the tank? (my 10g with my geckos).. I told him, geckos. He shined a light into my truck and was like... WHAT THE F***! lmao 

He asked if any of my Ts were "illegal contraband" and I had to hold back laughter when I said no haha

So fast forward a few hours, I stopped at a rest stop for a nap (I guess I should mention I didn't leave Oregon until almost midnight lol) and when I woke up, the B. smithi was flipped over... he was the first T I've seen molt (and so far, I've missed three more molts since!), so earned a name.. and I thought it was fitting at the time.

The End!

LOL *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't get enough of the versi's. How big is yours, BTW?


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2009)

*Loh is maybe a little over an inch LS, I think. I can't measure his molts because I never get to them before they harden in the crumpled position he leaves them in lol *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

Ah, so it's your camera and not a versi going through a color change, LOL!!!!

Still gorgeous, though...


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*If, by colour change, you mean the greenish metallic tint? Nope, he's really got that! Which has me confused, because my friend's 2" (maybe not that big, I only saw it once LOL) or so versi is SOLID and BRIGHT blue... but mine is losing blue already? *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

That's weird.....you saw the most recent one of mine in my photo thread. Mine is only 1.5" DLS, and is the same electric blue as the day I got her.

This is interesting. You should definately continue keeping track of your little guy's color changes, and at least estimate a measurement for each molt. Since ours are roughly the same size, I'd like to see the side-by-side of each specimen from sling to full-on adult-color, and see the variation.


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*He just got the colour change with the last molt, too. I may be over- or under- guessing by a little bit... but definitely not by much - as in, he's definitely not 1.5" yet lol

At what size should they normally start getting adult colouration? I hadn't really thought much about it... but that would be awesome to have like, a dwarf versi haha *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't know...this is my first versi, so I'm kinda going at it a bit blind. There's only so much research you can do until you have to experience it for yourself.


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*Very true! 

I just watched the vid you made of Jezebel again, and my versi is definitely smaller!

Strange! *


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*My camera still loves me, when I can actually get it to turn on lol  


































































*


----------



## Abby (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome collection 
I love the story about your move to California


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*Thanks, and thanks! lol It wouldn't have been such a fun drive without the Ts, that's for sure haha *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 7, 2009)

Very ironic name for a _P. cambridgei,_ considering the rash of mean ones floating around lately.

I think Loh might already be at that blah stage, so you might have a beautiful little red furball before I do. How do you keep yours? It would be interesting to see if husbandry and / or gender play any part in the transformation process.

H. mac slings are so adorable. I don't know how you manage to get pics of your H. mac. It makes me jelous, because my little Micro doesn't want anything to do with anything.


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*Lamb, the P. cambridgei, is SO calm! I love photographing him - even though the lighting always manages to suck - because I can manuever him around with tongs and he just calmly walks this way or that.. unlike Aurora, who JETS everywhere. And Giacomo (my caught escapee)? Forget it! LOL

I definitely think we should compare notes on how we've been raising our versi slings.. if nothing else, it would just be fun haha

The H. mac used to zip back into his little under-leaf hide anytime I'd approach... but I think he's finally starting to realize who feeds him around here LOL He is getting much less jumpy. I am hoping for a molt within the next century, because I've yet to get one from him in the... 4? months I've had him :? *


----------



## Twisted (Nov 8, 2009)

Lookin good. I'm still amazed how well your little camera does, especially for how old it is.


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*You're just jealous because I got better shots of.. well, everyone.. than you did with your big, fancy equipment ;P 

 

You need to get pictures of yours! Did I ever send you the pics I took of your versi? *


----------



## Twisted (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope, you never sent them. Figured you were holding them hostage or something.


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*Of COURSE I am holding them hostage 

(that sounds WAY better than.. I forgot LOL) *


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*The pictures never end with me LOL I figured out what was wrong with my camera... and while I didn't fix it, I did make it bend to my will a little better LOL
Now I'm glad I didn't buy a new one today like I was going to! haha 

Anyways, here are some new pics of the same ol' Ts 






I am SO darn proud of my lil H. mac! He actually stayed out of his little tunnel long enough for me to take the lid off and get a picture of him without plastic inbetween! :clap: 






This lil guy has ATTITUDE! He's only a little over .5", maybe close to .75"... but he attacks the tongs ever time I use them to move plants so I can get a clear shot lol






Two of three guys in there











All hardened up from her recent molt.. Ain't she lovely! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't feel bad about posting pics of the same T's. It happens when you have a modest collection.....and it makes me even more jelous of your H. mac photo-shoots!!! ;P


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2009)

*I have my favourite Ts in my collection, too.. so they are always on the other end of the camera (Aidan and Rise, anyone? lol)

And don't worry - I'm going to keep shoving H. mac photoshoots in your face for a looong time to come! LOL

Next week though... pictures of NEW Ts  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 9, 2009)

Ooohhh....new additions!!!! I'd ask you what you are getting, but that would ruin the surprise, now wouldn't it?

Just wait...our H. mac slings are going to grow, and completely flip personalities. LOL


----------



## Ariel (Nov 9, 2009)

Great photos! Rise is gorgeous!!! So are P. chordatus like OBTs and semi-arboeal heavy webbers? I know they're in the same genus, but thats about it.


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2009)

*I actually typed the new arrivals into my post... then erased them LOL I surely don't want to ruin the surprise!

Thanks Ariel  Rise is my only P. chordatus, but so far she's been very terrestrial... she covers everything in a layer of webbing, but has never created a web hide, and has never been up the side of her enclosure. She does use the log hide I gave her, and she covered that in webbing and dirt and made a resting spot on top of the log and to the side. She is also a lot "calmer" than any of my OBTs.. she doesn't spook as easily, and when she does move it isn't at the speed of light LOL *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you for the info, other than arboreals I've been finding myself drawn to the baboons, all i have right now is Zeni my 5" female OBT, and I've been looking to get some more species, _P. chordatus _is one thats definately caught my eyes. (your photos don't help LOL)


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2009)

*I would definitely recommend P. chordatus! I don't know that I like the RCF or LCF so much... I actually didn't realize there was a difference until I got her, and someone commented on what a steal I got on my DCF - then I realized they are supposed to be lighter LOL I have been looking for more DCF since then, and haven't found any  *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think I've seen pics of any RCF _P. chordatus_, but I can see why you'd be searching for more DCF, your "Rise" is just absolutely stunning.  That's also an awesome name.


----------



## Teal (Nov 9, 2009)

*The more I look into it... it looks like RCF and LCF are the same, just called different things. Though some sites have DCF labeled as RCF? I don't know... lol

And thank you for the compliment on her name! It started out as "Sunrise" and just got shortened lol *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 9, 2009)

Teal said:


> *The more I look into it... it looks like RCF and LCF are the same, just called different things. Though some sites have DCF labeled as RCF? I don't know... lol
> 
> And thank you for the compliment on her name! It started out as "Sunrise" and just got shortened lol *


Thats kind of what happened with Zeni's name, it was originally suppose to be "Zenith"


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 9, 2009)

Teal said:


> *The more I look into it... it looks like RCF and LCF are the same, just called different things. Though some sites have DCF labeled as RCF? I don't know... lol
> 
> And thank you for the compliment on her name! It started out as "Sunrise" and just got shortened lol *


Would it be possible that RCF, in this case, represented Regular Color Form? I've seen _P. murinus_ listed with TCF being "True Color Form," so it could possibly be a pet-trade thing.

BTW: You have some catchy names......I remember your T's names better than I do my own, LOL.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 12, 2009)

Soo when are we going to see some new pictures??


----------



## Teal (Nov 12, 2009)

*ACTUALLY.. I took some new ones of my regular Ts tonight during feeding time..

And (as you KNOW! lol) my new ones aren't here yet  

ETA: Some feeding pics from tonight  and xsyorra, LOL glad you like their names 













I am getting brave about taking the top off Rise's cage and getting up in her face... 



















She actually got fed up with me and dropped her cricket... so I left her alone. She was eating it when I checked on her again a few minutes later though  *


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2009)

*Rehoused Aidan tonight and got a few shots of more than just his fangs and toes lol

















*


----------



## Redneck (Nov 13, 2009)

I think you need to come and be my personal photographer..


----------



## Ariel (Nov 13, 2009)

Aw, Aiden is so cute. And he looks so calm. I don't even want to think of the day I need to rehouse Zeni.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 13, 2009)

I love your chordatus and lugardi!  Both are on my "must buy someday" list. The Pterinochilus genus is really starting to grow on me.


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2009)

*Tommy... There ya go, encouragin' me again! I'll start packing, be there in 1 day and 8 hours  lol

Ariel, I went completely nuts preparing to rehome Aidan.. in the past, he has been QUICK (typical OBT), though he threw some REALLY nice threat displays last time. This time... he was SO easy. My boy is mellowin' out with age  

JFB.. glad you like em! I just LOVE Pterinochilus (if you couldn't tell  ).. they really are just fantastic! *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 13, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Tommy... There ya go, encouragin' me again! I'll start packing, be there in 1 day and 8 hours  lol
> 
> Ariel, I went completely nuts preparing to rehome Aidan.. in the past, he has been QUICK (typical OBT), though he threw some REALLY nice threat displays last time. This time... he was SO easy. My boy is mellowin' out with age
> 
> JFB.. glad you like em! I just LOVE Pterinochilus (if you couldn't tell  ).. they really are just fantastic! *


I can only hope Zeni will be calm and at first i wasn't going to bother setting up a new enclosure for her since she seems just fine in the one she has, well I just realized theres a spot on the enclosure behind the corkbark I can't reach from my tongs, and thats where all the crickets she doesn't eat hide, thats also where she throws her bolous, so I basically don't have a choice.


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2009)

*Yup, Aidan's old enclosure LOOKED cool and worked out great for HIM.. but I couldn't do cage maintanence on it at ALL and his chollo wood log was getting moldy  *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 13, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Yup, Aidan's old enclosure LOOKED cool and worked out great for HIM.. but I couldn't do cage maintanence on it at ALL and his chollo wood log was getting moldy  *


yuck, mold. I'm having the same problem with my T. gigas enclosure. While I can do cage maintence fairly easily, the chollo wood tube has molded where it touches the substrate. Which is to bad, I really like the look of the chollo wood.


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2009)

*Yup, that's what Aidan's did too.. at the bottom. It's been fine in my versi's enclosure, where it's up off the sub' though. And I don't think Rise's is molding either. It DOES look awesome! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 13, 2009)

Awww...Aidan is so awesome!!!! Flat-out adorable. Looks like he needs a hug.  

What is up with all the mold problems??? My _P. cambridgei's_ enclosue is starting to develop mold now (so much for the forest moss-theory). The really bad news is that I suspect that one to be in pre-molt.....unless he just isn't hungry, and feels like redecorating. Which is still unusual to say the least.


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*Thanks! I would give him a hug.. but I don't wanna squish'em LOL 

The funny thing is, I haven't had the chollo wood mold in Loh's (A. versi) enclosure.. which should be more moist than Aidan's lol (though Aidan does like his moister than any of my other Pterino's)*


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 15, 2009)

Where do you get chollo wood? The mold seems to be going from enclosure to enclosure. I need to redo just about everything at this point. So next weekend I'll be headed to Michaels, Home Depot, and the LPS and do a MASS rehosing project.


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*I got the chollo wood at a craft store in Oregon... It might have been Michaels? You'd have to ask Twisted, I don't remember LOL

I mass rehousing project both sounds like a ton of fun... and expensive and bothersome haha*


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'll ask him. So it's pretty resistant to mold, yeah? I'll give it a shot if I can find some....probably do a mix of that and corkbark.

Shouldn't be too expensive. Just 14 sling and juvie enclosures. My Avic avic female is going into a breeder tank that I have already, and my rosie dosen't need to be rehoused. It's really no bother.....but it should be alot of fun, though.


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*We decided to stop using the chollo wood because it DID start molding... but if you used it in completely dry enclosures it would be fine. I need to find a place to get corkbark that is somewhat affordable.. lol *


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*My lil A. metallica sp. green, who is not a big eater.. I'm a lil worried bout the 1/4" lil guy 













AND... another of my new additions 













*


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 15, 2009)

Liam is adorable!!!!! I'd be on pins and needles too....


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*Thanks! I am really hopeful the lil guy makes it.. but he doesn't act too much like an Avic - he spends a bit of time on the substrate  I am hoping that he's just really young and needs to grow  but I know I am just kidding myself.. *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2009)

Just had to rub the pulchra in huh!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*Yes sir  if I let you name him, will that make you feel better? lol *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 16, 2009)

I suck at naming T's thats why my 3 year old neice names mine...


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*Well, think like a 3 year old! It can't be that hard, right? lol *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 16, 2009)

I cant think that old I act 2.. All women should know men mature slower so she is thinking like a 16 year old..


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2009)

Cute slings! that Avic is adorable!


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*LOL Tommy... that's a good point!

Thanks Ariel! Liam is cute, but my lil A. minatrix is even cuter.. if she'd hold still for a second or two, I'd take pictures! lol *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL. I'll bet. I really like the avic genus, I prefer Ts that'll put me in the hospital, but Avics hold their own


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*For as much as I LOVE Pterino's... I have quite a few avics LOL They are pretty neat lil guys *


----------



## Ariel (Nov 16, 2009)

Teal said:


> *For as much as I LOVE Pterino's... I have quite a few avics LOL They are pretty neat lil guys *


haha.

well I think the fact that there are only 3 Pterinos in the hobby and several more avics plays a factor in that.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 16, 2009)

So Teal when are you going to bring you collection and put them with mine...


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*You're just after my G. pulchra  But I'm sure the rest of my collection would LOVE a roadtrip to Texas too! *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 16, 2009)

I am appalled that you would think I am just after you pulchra!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*Shhh, don't blow my cover story   *


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*I took some pictures of Fiddle now that he/she has hardend up, and I took out Loh for a photo shoot this morning  I didn't even think about it at the time, but I shoulda measured him.. his colouring is really weird lol





























*


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 16, 2009)

What a great name! Fiddle - I like it. 

_Awesome_ pictures!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 16, 2009)

There's the off-color versi!!!!   Mine went into premolt, so we'll see if she looks like Loh when she's done.....


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*Thanks Mad Hatter!

I am definitely interested in seeing if yours looks like Loh after a molt! *


----------



## sharpfang (Nov 17, 2009)

*Good job w/ Pix!*

How's Puppy Adjusting ?

Jason - Can meet in Rosa, Whenever - Got new stuff!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 17, 2009)

Great shots.


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2009)

*Thanks yall! 

Jason, PM on the way  *


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2009)

*Some new photos from tonight.. and I finally got some pictures of some of lil slings.

My previously unseen lil H. gigas sling






And P. lugardi sling






One of my new OBT slings






And a few pictures of some of the newer guys..












What happens when I forgot to put the cork back LOL







And one of my H. incei, because they are just too gosh darn cute lol This is "Doc".. I think LOL it could be Happy, or Sleepy.. they all look alike. But I am pretty sure this is Doc 





*


----------



## Ariel (Nov 21, 2009)

Great photos :clap: :clap: those slings are just to cute.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 21, 2009)

love the chordatus and lugardi


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2009)

*Thanks guys! *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 21, 2009)

Yea that might be on my next to get list the A. purpurea.. You ma'am are a bad influance!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 21, 2009)

*Good taste in T's!*


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2009)

*Thanks yall! 

Tommy.. are you just now figurin' that out? LOL  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 22, 2009)

That _A. purpurea_ it too adorable for words!!!! Because I'm partial to Avics, you're not a bad influence in the least......however, this sneaking desire I have for a _P. chordatus_ DCF is ALL your fault, LOL!!!! Bad Jairi!!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*LOL man, I am just a terrible person aren't I? 

(psst.. if you get a DCF, get a male, ship him to me when he matures, and we'll do a 50/50.. win-win! LOL) *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 22, 2009)

Sure thing......right after I rehouse my entire collection, and get that _E. olivacea,_ LOL!!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*LOL I hear ya on that one! *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 24, 2009)

Excuse me Miss!! When are we going to be seeing some new pictures from you huh??


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*Oh, well since you asked SO politely sir...  Any requests? lol *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 24, 2009)

Umm.... Which ever one you want to take pictures of...


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*LOL I'll get right on it then  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 24, 2009)

chop,chop!


----------



## Teal (Nov 24, 2009)

*LOL

Well, no one was really in a picture takin' mood tonight... A lot of my slings are in premolt, so I didn't want to mess with them. But I managed to get a few pictures.. will these hold yall over for a little bit? lol



















I'll have some new P. pulcher sling pictures soon, when he hardens up a little more. *


----------



## codykrr (Nov 25, 2009)

man, that C. elegans is micro small!   also ive noticed you havent ever posted a pic of yourself!:}


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*There are pictures of me in the "Who's behind the computer" pt. 4 I think it was LOL but, since you brought it up.. here are some recent ones of me 

Hunting with my pup's sire and aunt












Yeah, the C. elegans are friggin TINY... but they take down fruit flies like nothin, I love it! *


----------



## Hobo (Nov 25, 2009)

That thing is so tiny! It looks like you could accidentally inhale it if you weren't careful!

Also, nice hardware on the lower lip!


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 25, 2009)

that elegans is stupid small. awesome pics!


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*Hobo.. I was SO worried about blowing if OFF my thumb when I was taking pictures. I didn't even lift my thumb off the bed, I figured if it fell even an inch the poor thing would be hurt! and thanks, my labret was one of my first piercings 

Mvskokee - Thanks! and LOL that's the best way I've heard it put, about the C. elegans *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 25, 2009)

Dinky little elegans!! When exactly should I expect you to bring me my pulchra?


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*YOUR pulchra was one who didn't cooperate with photos tonight! Every time the red focus light came on, he ran LOL 

You can expect me to bring him, as soon as you have a place  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 25, 2009)

No prob. Im retarded like that.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 25, 2009)

OOPs I mean the P. pulcher no pulchra!! Thanks for correcting me!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*You want them both anyways LOL

So, my A. avic molted when I wasn't lookin  







And the way his enclosure is, I couldn't really get a decent picture of him but I tried 







The molt is 1.25".. so I'm guessin' he's a little bigger lol

And I harassed my newly molted P. pulcher for a picture.. I didn't realize how darn gorgeous he is!  







and a few others..












ETA: JUST for the record - my sheet is red. not pink. LOL






(I like that it has his reflection too lol)

*


----------



## Redneck (Nov 25, 2009)

UGH!! I want it!! :drool: :drool:   LoL! Awesome shots BTW the reflection is cool..


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*Thanks!  

I wasn't expectin' to see so much colour on the P. pulcher.. it was definitely a pleasant surprise!  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 25, 2009)

love! the pulcher


----------



## Ariel (Nov 25, 2009)

Great photos!!! That pulcher is just gorgeous.  and congrats on the molt.


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*Thanks! The pulcher is quickly becoming one of my favourites! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 25, 2009)

_P. chordatus_ what????   Screw that, I'm getting me one of them _P. pulchers_ now!!! Might as well make a complete Psalmo collection while I'm at it.....

Giacomo is adorable!!!!! Too bad I missed out on the joy of raising my girl from a sling.


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*LOL good.. more P. chordatus for ME then 

Thanks, but Giacomo is a vile, plotting sling LOL All he wants to do is escape.. just like the first night I had him  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds like my H. mac....


----------



## Teal (Nov 25, 2009)

*My H. mac wouldn't escape if I kicked him out! lol I open his container completely all the time to feed him now.. he doesn't go anywhere there isn't a fruit fly LOL *


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 26, 2009)

I really want pulchers. I know what I want to do if I get a mature male irminia - trade for pulcher slings!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*I'm thinkin I shoulda got more'n one... but I can always get more  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 26, 2009)

i always buy like 3 slings at a time that way i am for sure a female and i can trade or sell any i dont want


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*I usually get multiples, but I couldn't afford to get multiples of all that I wanted this time lol *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 26, 2009)

if i could afford everything i wanted.............scary thought.


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*You're tellin me! Good thing money doesn't just grow on trees lol *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 26, 2009)

right on!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2009)

*Here are some new pictures of Red, post molt.. he gained a LOT of size with this molt, I'm excited! He's probably about 1.5" now

















And (I think I'll just make this a regular addition to each post lol) some feedin' pictures of Rise 










*


----------



## Redneck (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww.. NOM NOM NOM!!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2009)

*LOL exactly!

This was my first time tong feeding Rise... normally I drop the prey infront of her or to where it touches a leg and she'll reach around for it, but this time I help onto the mealworm and she - quite calmly - took it from the tongs.. it was neat! *


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 28, 2009)

How's the growth rate on the chordatus?
Gorgeous avi, hope it's a beautiful female


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 28, 2009)

Teal said:


> *LOL exactly!
> 
> This was my first time tong feeding Rise... normally I drop the prey infront of her or to where it touches a leg and she'll reach around for it, but this time I help onto the mealworm and she - quite calmly - took it from the tongs.. it was neat! *


Lucky you!!! None of my T's have taken to tong-feeding yet. My rosie will threaten her food in the tongs, LOL.

God, Rise is gorgeous!!!!! Those _P. chordatus_ DCF's have really caught my eye. *sigh* Maybe one day......


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2009)

*Thanks yall 

Tiberiu - I have only had her since July, and she just molted for me a few weeks ago... so I'm not sure how fast they grow. 

Steve - I was nervous about tong feeding, because I only have metal tongs and I didn't want her to strike them and break a fang... I could not believe how calmly she took it! *


----------



## seanbond (Nov 28, 2009)

kollect is looking really nice, let me know when u need help watering n feeding


----------



## Teal (Nov 28, 2009)

*Thanks!! and I wish I had enough to need help! I water and feed everyone... and then stand there, wondering who can get watered or fed again because I don't want to be done LOL *


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 29, 2009)

Red is gorgeous!!


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2009)

*Thanks! Those pictures were the first time I've ever handled him around for pictures, and he was not holdin' still for nothin' lol *


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 29, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Thanks!! and I wish I had enough to need help! I water and feed everyone... and then stand there, wondering who can get watered or fed again because I don't want to be done LOL *


That just means you need more T's 
Nice pictures 
I like the names.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 29, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Thanks!! and I wish I had enough to need help! I water and feed everyone... and then stand there, wondering who can get watered or fed again because I don't want to be done LOL *


You can water and feed mine after you are done with yours.. I can just stand there and watch..


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2009)

*Hey, I'm workin on gettin more.. don't worry! lol

Tommy... I would have SO much fun feedin and waterin 140 slings, you have no idea LOL *


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2009)

*Guess who decided to eat again? My P. imperator (or whatever she is LOL) 






Hmm, what is this?






*lick* Hmm.. edible? Possibly...






*nibble* Hmm... edible!






NOM!






NOM NOM!

She's the weirdest scorp I've ever met.. she hasn't eaten in months, and was getting to the point where I was seriously worried, and now she's taken a cricket and a roach in a few days of each other. Weirdo. lol

Of course, Ituri is staying right on track with refusing anything other than crickets... the picky lil biatch lol






What.. is this...?






OMG IT MOVED!!! Ahhh! GET IT OFF! 

And my lil H. gigas sling got a name during rehousing..





*


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome  name for the gigas


----------



## Redneck (Dec 3, 2009)

Its about time we see some new pictures! How about some of them new babies..


----------



## Ariel (Dec 3, 2009)

scorpion! 
she's beautiful.

lol, Ituri is adorable. Great pics!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 6, 2009)

*Thanks Ariel  The scorp is so not friendly lol you unclick the lid to her cage, and she faces it as quick as possible with her tail up and claws out! 

New pictures!

Here are some of the new guys! The new female OBT already molted, go her! She's now 3" 












The new male, enjoying a midnight snack






Some of the lil guys











My smaller P. lugardi female also molted  And I decided to play around with the molt.. she wouldn't come out for pictures, but I would estimate she's near 3.5" or so? The molt is 3"






And my always-visible H. mac got a random name lol






I REALLY wish I could have taken pictures and videos at feeding time tonight.. I got small mealworms and fed them to some of my slings... the mealworms are probably an inch or a little under. Watching them struggle with them, invenomate them and then wait for it to kick in, and hunt for them was amazing! Rowdy, the lil H. gigas, was a blast to watch.. he's a 1/2" sling in a 2inx2in container now (taller than that, but those are the side lengths) and he dug up his little mealworm (I managed to find a REAL tiny one in the bunch) after searching for it. Way cooler than tong feeding!! Oh, and I didn't get picture or video because I am completely out of batteries for my camera and getting new ones requires a cross country excursion lol *


----------



## Redneck (Dec 6, 2009)

I will be sure to throw in some batteries in with these G. rosea slings..  
Love that picture of the molt..


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome pics! I think the h.gigas may be my next T.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 6, 2009)

Quite awesome, Jairi!!! Now excuse me while I turn green with envy at your always-out "Aglovale," LOL.

So, let me guess......you're planning on breeding the Super Communal project with them two OBT's?? ;P


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome pictures Jairi! Our MF rosea won't eat anything but crickets, either. Mackenzie fed her a few live pinkies a few years ago, and she took those, but as far as insects go, if it's not a cricket she can't be bothered.

Cass


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thanks yall!
Steve - Ya know, I hadn't thought about that... but sure, Mickey and Beverly can be the founding stock for my global OBT takeover! LOL

New pictures, of course!













































*


----------



## Ariel (Dec 14, 2009)

Great pics! 

"Lamb" is just adorable, and that _P. pulcher _is gorgeous!


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thanks Ariel! 

I am frustrated that the only program that does what I want with pictures is MS Paint, because it dulls the colours... the P. pulcher is SHINY! I can't get over how pretty it is! lol

Lamb is just too fun... very, very docile - never bolts anywhere and doesn't really spook like the other two P. cambridgei slings *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 14, 2009)

Lamb should be taking lessons from Desirae then, LOL.....wait....wasn't that supposed to be the other way around??? 

Contraband looks just like my Jasmine did when I first got her. Simply adorable!!!!

Definately getting _P. pulcher_ as my next.....as if the name Psalmo being attached wasn't the big selling point, those pics of your sling only further cement that idea in my head.


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*LOL Lamb can stay nice and docile, thank you! I think my P. cambridgei sling, Aurora, is going to be the most trouble... during feeding time, she comes after me LOL

I am still surprised at how much I like Contraband lol 

I didn't check on what P. pulcher look like as slings before I got mine, so I was totally unprepared for the flashy colours... I'm hooked! It was relatively cooperative for a photoshoot, too! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 14, 2009)

Surprised you still like Contraband??? How could you not like a _B. smithi,_ LOL!!! Even with as much as I have grown to detest terrestrials, my little princess Jasmine somehow has me wrapped around her little palps.


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*Considering when I added Contraband to the T order (because my then-boyfriend thought getting a T would impress me *rolls eyes*), I went on about how I would NEVER get that sort of T for myself and that I was not the slightest bit interested in it.. lol I am shocked at how darn cute the lil fella is! 

Now, trying to explain to myself why *I* got three - yes, count them, 3!! - B. vagans slings... I just plead temporary insanity, considering I'll probably die of old age before they mature! LOL *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

hey! b.vagans are pretty sweet i love my lil juvie male.


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*So far, I have deli cups that supposedly have B. vagans slings in them... all I see are little tunnels everywhere LOL *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

my b.vagans is always out but he is about 4  inches


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 14, 2009)

Teal said:


> *So far, I have deli cups that supposedly have B. vagans slings in them... all I see are little tunnels everywhere LOL *


Now just imagine the tunnels with hairs flying out, and you got a LP!!!! Wanna trade???  

Temporary insanity my butt....one _B. vagans_ sling is a forgivable "What the hell was I thinking?" But THREE???? At least I could tell you why I got that stupid LP, LOL!!! Wait a minute......What the hell was I thinking??? :8o


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*I'll trade you two B. vagans slings for the LP  I have to keep atleast one, or else my insanity might not be proved! Oh wait... haha, yes it would

Or if I come help you with your project, you can hide it in my truck? LOL

Yeah, "temporary" insanity has never worked as a good excuse for me... weeks later, people start to ask how long "temporary" asks *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't do lps i got rid of my juvie because of the hair kicking.Id rather mess with speed and fangs over hair


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*lol I guess I just need to experience this crazy hair kickin' that LPs do for myself before I'll believe how bad it is! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

have fun with that


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*I will, if Steve trades me LOL *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

your turning to the dark side


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*Am not! I created the dark side  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

well your darkside must be hairy lol


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 14, 2009)

Those scorp pics are creeping me out! They're sweet!


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*My dark side is warm and fuzzy, thank you very much! LOL

raizor - you should see her eat in person, it's crazy! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 15, 2009)

Teal said:


> *I'll trade you two B. vagans slings for the LP  I have to keep atleast one, or else my insanity might not be proved! Oh wait... haha, yes it would
> 
> Or if I come help you with your project, you can hide it in my truck? LOL
> 
> Yeah, "temporary" insanity has never worked as a good excuse for me... weeks later, people start to ask how long "temporary" asks *


_B. vagans_ is ALOT better than a LP!!!! Although, hiding it in your truck would save me a ton on shipping!!!!! 



Teal said:


> *lol I guess I just need to experience this crazy hair kickin' that LPs do for myself before I'll believe how bad it is! *


Yes you do.....;P



Teal said:


> *I will, if Steve trades me LOL *



You got yourself a deal!!!!


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 15, 2009)

Teal said:


> *My dark side is warm and fuzzy, thank you very much! LOL
> 
> raizor - you should see her eat in person, it's crazy! *


I'm scared of scorps. I've got a little one that someone gave me as a freebie. And I can't take my eyes off of it when it's eating. They are so creepie they're cool!


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*LOL Steve! If I come up there in the near future, I will bring two B. vagans slings and a hard work ethic for your rehousing project... and you can hide an LP in my truck. Sounds like a fun weekend! Will there be snacks? 

raizor... I can't be scared of something so darn fascinating! Nothing but instincts and hunger... gotta love it! *


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*Some pictures, while waiting on the slowest molter EVER!













My freshly molted new P. lugardi girl! She is VERY skittish and quickly darted back under cover after this shot











I just want to add.. Bev went NUTS with this roach in her face! She started webbing in a circle, and scuttling up and down the side of her tank. Straaaange lil OBT.. she is always acting like she forgot something, started to go back for it, forgot what she was doing, started going forward again, remembered she was going back... you get the idea LOL *


----------



## Adversary (Dec 15, 2009)

I see what you did there...


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*Oh no! What'd I do!? Besides multi-tasked? lol *


----------



## Adversary (Dec 15, 2009)

you fell into my trap, BWAHAHA!


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*Will there be BBQ in said trap? *


----------



## robertcarst (Dec 15, 2009)

I bought a P. chordatus in October at only 2nd instar, of course it only molted on the 11th of December. They do not molt very frequently. And the best thing was that on the 11th of December, my apartment mate's King baboon molted. Must have been something in the air.


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*Good to know, thanks! I have my first P. chordatus sling and she hasn't molted yet.. but I love em! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 15, 2009)

Teal said:


> *LOL Steve! If I come up there in the near future, I will bring two B. vagans slings and a hard work ethic for your rehousing project... and you can hide an LP in my truck. Sounds like a fun weekend! Will there be snacks?
> 
> raizor... I can't be scared of something so darn fascinating! Nothing but instincts and hunger... gotta love it! *


Don't know about snacks, but PBR is a-plenty around here and I can cook. Although, an out of town guest usually gets the BBQ treatment in my friend circle.......

And Rise is stunning, as always!!!! I love the look of the DCF Pterinos!!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*Shh, don't call me an "out of town" guest - people might think I actually belong to this California town LOL

Thank you.. I adore Rise. I wish her and Aidan were the same species.. slings from my two favourite Ts all in one would be great! lol *


----------



## Teal (Dec 15, 2009)

*Some feeding pics from tonight

























And not a feeding pic, but recently molted Haughtchoklat hanging out







I've never seen the movie "It" or read the book... and still, this picture makes me think of it





LOL *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 16, 2009)

you and your none ow species....jk i have some too but no b.smithi


----------



## Teal (Dec 16, 2009)

*Don't keep rubbin' the B. smithi in my face! lol It's like I'm a traitor for having him!  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 16, 2009)

i have a b.albopilosum so i cant talk


----------



## Teal (Dec 16, 2009)

*I've actually always wanted a B. albo.. I just haven't managed to talk myself into it yet lol *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 16, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Don't keep rubbin' the B. smithi in my face! lol It's like I'm a traitor for having him!  *


Whatever....._B. smithi_ is the *icon* of the hobby, and no one should ever be ashamed of theirs!!!! 

Besides, they are lovable and make beautiful display specimens!!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 16, 2009)

*Oh Steve... who asked you anyways?

 *


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 17, 2009)

Great pics!!!!!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2009)

*Thanks Kris!  *


----------



## Ariel (Dec 17, 2009)

Great pics as always Teal. and don't be ashamed of your _B. smithi_. They're a wonderful species.


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2009)

*Say it all together now yall... "Don't be ashamed of your B. smithi!" LOL

Thanks Ariel  

I figured it might be about time I add some of my other pictures to this thread.. I DO take pictures of things other than just Ts, in case anyone was wondering haha























































The only thing I have to resize my pictures with right now is MS Paint lol which takes the edge off the sharpness and brings down the quality  One day I'll have a real picture editor! lol *


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2009)

*Woot! One of my lil OBTs molted  And earned probably one of the most random names I've ever given a T lol












I love how his enclosure looks... lots of tunnels, and lots of web!

*


----------



## Teal (Dec 18, 2009)

*Some new pictures of Porter  I finished her enclosure, so snapped some pictures before putting her in it. Okay, so I actually snapped a LOT... but here are just a few haha



















And Rise checkin out her new place





*


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 18, 2009)

Carpenter!!!!! 
Perfect name for the species known for being one of the most curmudgerous interior decorators!!!

Nice nature shots, BTW!!!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 18, 2009)

*The name "Carpenter" came COMPLETELY out of friggin NO WHERE lol I have no idea what was going on in my head.. but oh well!

And thanks! I just taking random nature shot photos, I realized... I am still not sure how to feel about that lol *


----------



## Teal (Dec 18, 2009)

*Some pictures from last night...







Conway the T. gigas molted! He now has a 2" LS I couldn't really get decent pictures through his web tunnel though lol













































The elusive Mint! This is the most I have seen of her since I got her lol























Rise likes her new home!
















*


----------



## Ariel (Dec 20, 2009)

Great pics!!! Can't wait to see pics of Conway when s/he hardens up! My T.gigas is going into premolt agian. 

I'm really jelous of your collection! So how big is Rise? She looks pretty happy in that new enclosure?


----------



## Teal (Dec 20, 2009)

*Ooh, your T. gigas is growing fast! lol Conway is already acting like he's ready to eat, the lil pig haha I'll try to get some new shots of him, but as cool as his web tunnel looks... it makes for crappy photos!

Rise is 3.5" or so. She is owning that new enclosure! She's "taking it in" slowly, just checking everything out, and now she's gone back to the hide I made for her. So far, she seems to be settling in just fine... I am really excited! *


----------



## Teal (Dec 24, 2009)

*Some new pictures 



















One of my little B. vagans slings molted! I dropped a dead cricket the entrance of her burrow, and she came running out... but I don't know exactly when she molted, so I took it back out.





*


----------



## codykrr (Dec 24, 2009)

nice pics teal!  awsome collection you have there.  i definatly need to get an H. mac, A. sp. mozabique!


----------



## Ariel (Dec 24, 2009)

Great pics! Conway is adorable.

Puddle? awesome name, and beautiful T. So are any of your other _P. lugardi _as much of a pet hole as Cookie Monster?


----------



## codykrr (Dec 24, 2009)

come one people! quit just looking at this thread and rate it!  all these views and still no ratings.

well i gave it a 5:clap:


----------



## Adversary (Dec 24, 2009)

congrats on that molt. How big is the B. Vagans now?


----------



## sharpfang (Dec 24, 2009)

*Cute Pix as always!*

AAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Can't wait to meet ya........J


----------



## Teal (Dec 24, 2009)

*Thanks everyone! I am super excited with where my collection is right now!

Ariel... Cookie Monster is by far the worst! She simply doesn't come out. 
I think Puddle is desperately hungry, and that's the only reason she came out. 
The slings are half and half... two have cool web hides and tubes, and two are always out in the open.

Thanks cody!  

Adversary, the B. vagans might be 1/2" now! *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 24, 2009)

Jeeze Jairi, everytime I look at your picture thread it seems like there's someone new in your collection 

I think you need an intervention, haha.

Cassandra


----------



## Teal (Dec 24, 2009)

*Shhh, I was hoping no one would notice! LOL

I DO need an intervention... but am I gonna get one? Prolly not ;P*


----------



## Redneck (Dec 24, 2009)

Look Jairi my B. vagans molted in your care again.. LoL!! Oh about that little extra that is going to be in with your G. rosea slings.. It is brown and it just molted...  (Slightly Brown) But since you want it to be a surprise.. I cant tell you exactly what it is..


----------



## Teal (Dec 24, 2009)

*Oooooh don't give me hints either!

THAT B. vagans is mine, you can have one of the other ones!  *


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2009)

*




















































*


----------



## Ariel (Dec 29, 2009)

Great photos!!! Panda is just SO adroable.


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thanks! 

And ain't she just the cutest darn thing ever! lol She's such a doll too.. I am so happy with her *


----------



## codykrr (Dec 29, 2009)

haha 5 stars huh...just a few days ago there were no ratings..lol

guess me telling people to rate your thread paid off huh.

nice collection jairi and great pics!


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 29, 2009)

It's the quality of the pictures that makes it for me.......the spiders are very nice too.
Excellent collection.
Paul


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thank you Paul 

Yes Cody, I owe all my recognition and therefor success to you   *


----------



## HESSWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Your collection is GRRRREAT:clap::drool:! Your photos are also very good. Great Ts to fit with a great thread . Really enjoy your thread keep up the high quality good work !Also rated your thread 5 stars *****!


----------



## Redneck (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh Oh OH!! Jairi I rated 5 stars tooo!!   LoL!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2009)

*Yall are too kind  Thanks! *


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

lol...yeah i will admit, i am very jealous of you A. sp. mozambique!:drool::worship:

as said i gave your pics 5 stars too!


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

and i will add, i admire your ability to come up with all of the awsome names...i have no imagination for that stuff...which is going to be bad when i name my son...ill probly just name it "kid"  lol


----------



## Teal (Dec 30, 2009)

*Cody.. *I* am even jealous of the A. sp. mozambique! LOL I saw pictures of them, knew I needed them... a few weeks later, here they are - but only because Joe with Oasis Inverts is so awesome!

I've always had a knack for naming things. If you need me to name your kid, let me know.. I named mine, and everyone loves it LOL  *


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2010)

*My favourite OBT sling, Kubota, molted right at the start of the new year!












and pictures from last night...
















































*


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome pics. I need some more p.chordatus


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice Jairi....even with a roach in her maw, Panda is still to cute for words. Now if only she'll call up my Eva and tell her how all the cool T's are switching to roaches......


----------



## Ariel (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats on the molt! And great pics!!! 

I agree, even with a roach, Panda is just too cute. Kubota is cute too. ^^ I need to get some OBT slings, they're so cute.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice pics of Haughtchoklat.


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2010)

*Thanks yall! 

Panda was so darn cute with that roach! She was "dancing" in circles after she first caught it, and then settled down facing me with it. She sat there while it crawled up her back leg, over her, and down a front leg before grabbing it LOL 

Protect - thanks! I actually almost almost ?(yes, almost almost) got tagged when I went to feed him.. he was facing away from the opening, so I was going to drop the roach behind him... but he whipped around and lunged at the same time, ending up ON the tongs and not too far from my fingers  It was one of those heart attack moments, then he turned back around and grabbed the roach. I won't be doing THAT again lolsince his last molt, he has turned into a completely different spider! What was once a timid, ravenous eater is now a hair kicking, attack-anything-that-moves monster! *


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2010)

*The best I could get through the webbing..

Loh's first meal since his molt 





*


----------



## Adversary (Jan 5, 2010)

Loh's color is stunning. I want a versi


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 5, 2010)

*I won't tell A&E about the intervention....*

I want to be your "Enabler" ! 

Night!  - J


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2010)

*Don't worry, Ad - we'll getcha one, someday! 

Quick, Jason - get versis! lol *


----------



## crawltech (Jan 5, 2010)

great pics!!(and fonts) as always,Teal


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow Jairi, your _Pterinochilus_ are very nice   I wish I could be as creative as you with naming my kids, but most of them have names like #3 or the blue one (because of my labels).


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2010)

*Thanks Crawl!  I have waaay too much fun with the fonts lol

Thank you Ms.X! I can't get enough Pterinochilus 
I also can't stop naming things.. sometimes it's more like a curse lol *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 5, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Thanks Crawl!  I have waaay too much fun with the fonts lol
> 
> Thank you Ms.X! I can't get enough Pterinochilus
> I also can't stop naming things.. sometimes it's more like a curse lol *


Cant stop naming things huh... Well Darlin I need you to get started on naming some of my critters... Too many are going by numbers right now and its your fault since you aint named them yet.. LoL!!


----------



## crawltech (Jan 5, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Thanks Crawl!  I have waaay too much fun with the fonts lol
> 
> Thank you Ms.X! I can't get enough Pterinochilus
> I also can't stop naming things.. sometimes it's more like a curse lol *



well, keep em comin, they look great!


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2010)

*Tommy.. sorry hun, I HAVE been slacking haven't I? lol 
If they were right infront of me it would be a lot easier to remember 

Took two of the avic babies out for pictures today... Loh (A. versicolor), who is normally calm and loveable, was a TOTAL brat today - biting the pipe cleaner and bolting everywhere  and Red (A. avicularia) who, last time, jumped and ran everywhere, was well behaved! Silly spiders lol











































Rise didn't want her water bowl filled, and then she didn't want the camera in her face 






























*


----------



## Redneck (Jan 5, 2010)

Aww!! I cant wait untill I get my A. versis... They are just sooo cute!! Awesome shots Jairi... If you need them in front of you to name them then get over here!!


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol!  I'm loving the pretty polish/roach combo in Red's third pic


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2010)

*Thanks Tommy  And I'm workin on it! 

Thanks Ms.X... this is the first time I've worn nail varnish in a LOOONG time and I don't much like it.. it gets chipped too quickly with all the outdoor stuff I do, so don't get used to it 

I am getting over my apprehension of holding roaches... the container of lats is my therapy *


----------



## Teal (Jan 6, 2010)

*New molts! 





































and a first "post molt" meal!






*


----------



## Redneck (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh that P. chordatus is purddy!!


----------



## Teal (Jan 6, 2010)

*Thanks  She is skittish, but has never refused a meal! There was no pre-molt fast for her lol *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 6, 2010)

Great photos! And I agree that P. chordatus is beautiful . mines fasting right now so I'm hoping for a molt here soon.


----------



## Teal (Jan 6, 2010)

*Thanks Ariel  Hey, do you think they are DCF? It occured to me yesterday when I was feeding her... they don't look as light as RCF. Do RCF slings start out dark and lighten up as they mature? *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 6, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Thanks Ariel  Hey, do you think they are DCF? It occured to me yesterday when I was feeding her... they don't look as light as RCF. Do RCF slings start out dark and lighten up as they mature? *


I honestly have no idea. :? it would be cool if they were DCF.


----------



## TomM (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome shots!  "Dyna" has an amazing new paintjob.


----------



## Teal (Jan 6, 2010)

*I guess we'll see as they grow up! But it would definitely be cool 

Thanks Tom!  *


----------



## crawltech (Jan 6, 2010)

nice set of pics teal


----------



## Teal (Jan 8, 2010)

*Thanks!

I got bored at 6 a.m. this morning lol decided to feed some Ts, and also had another molt!






She ate another lat! lol I am so proud of my girl






He didn't even threat pose.. he just started grabbing things 












How about a dubia? Too big? Okay..






then a worm!


















This is Adversay's MM A. avic that I am "T sitting" until he gets shipped out on Monday.. by far THE damn cutest T I HAVE EVER SEEN! lol

























*


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 8, 2010)

I have to be careful with my augcephalus sp mozambique. They will shoot out of the container if given chance. Also btw your P.chordatus is siiick.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 9, 2010)

I cant wait untill my P. purinus slings start looking llike they are suppose to... That A. avic of Javi's is cute!! But I am going to have to say Squid is cuter!!


----------



## Teal (Jan 9, 2010)

*Mvskokee - Nomad was headin' for an escape, but changed her mind at the last minute lol I won't try that with the other one though, she'd be GONE! 
And thanks! Dyna is growing up into a fine lil specimen.. I am excited 

Tommy.. I am a bit confused by Kubota's new colours.. I was used to my cute little dark sling lol and now he's gold and orange and shiny! lol 
I think I need to meet Squid in person so I can make an official judgement  

I almost forgot.. I handled Contraband for the first time today! He was friendly this time.. where as last time I opened his enclosure, he started kicking hairs right away lol













And one of my lil B. vagans slings, the first one that molted







*


----------



## Redneck (Jan 9, 2010)

Well.. As soon as you get all packed up and get over here you can meet him and the rest of the gang in person..


----------



## Teal (Jan 9, 2010)

*Just say when 

Tonight I got to spend some quality time with THE cutest T EVER, aka Twinkle Toes...















































*


----------



## Redneck (Jan 9, 2010)

Where is the T in the 6th picture??  :drool:

Oh wait what... He is a cutie!!


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 9, 2010)

Beautiful T`s you have there.
I can hardly wait to see my avic avic as big as yours.


----------



## Teal (Jan 11, 2010)

*lol Tommy 

Thanks shakw0n! I couldn't wait for my Avics to grow, so I purchased an adult female lol *


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2010)

*New stuff!

A very exciting molt.. Lamb was the final P. cambridgei out of the trio to molt 






Aurora's first post-molt meal, taken with her usual gusto! (not surprising that she was the first to molt of the group lol)






Sirrinah's first meal with me... I tong fed her, because there wasn't a place to set the mealworm infront of her - so cool!






If there were conformation shows for Ts... Ituri says, "I'd win!" LOL






Conway finishing up a lat






*


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 13, 2010)

I need A.minatrix


----------



## Redneck (Jan 13, 2010)

That T. gigas is cute!! So is that A. minatrix!!


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2010)

* Mvskokee... yes you do!

Thanks Tommy  Conway is QUICK, but he's purdy.. I can't wait for him to grow up! *


----------



## that70sshow (Jan 13, 2010)

love the thread teal. i think i may start a picture thread of my own like this. need some good pics first. again, great work!


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2010)

*Thanks!  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 13, 2010)

sooooo send me one!


----------



## crawltech (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice pics!....super jealous of the T. gigas....its very


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwww.......Jairi had a little Lamb, LOL!!! He's cute!!!! If he is a male, you might have to send him my way when he matures......I can fix him up with a really hot date that would just love him to death.


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2010)

*Thanks yall! I am SUPER excited, still, to have a T. gigas! They are lovely

LOL Steve! Well, I've got a trio of cambridgei slings.... odds are, one of them should be male! I'll hand deliver him when he matures  lol *


----------



## Twisted (Jan 14, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Thanks yall! I am SUPER excited, still, to have a T. gigas! They are lovely
> 
> LOL Steve! Well, I've got a trio of cambridgei slings.... odds are, one of them should be male! I'll hand deliver him when he matures  lol *


Rememer the cups that our cambridei came in? The ones that were not very escape proof. I got a milkshake the other day and it came it one of those cups. I had to laugh.


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2010)

*hahaha those lids were not okay with me! 
I'm just glad I recovered that stupid sling, and that it didn't get squished or become a dog snack :wall:

I took some new pictures of Rise today... I can't get over this girl! I love her 













*


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice minatrix Jairi  I'm glad to see that you've jumped back into the saddle.


----------



## TomM (Jan 15, 2010)

The carapace on Rise looks awesome.  Very intense contrasts on the dark parts too.  Very cool!


----------



## Teal (Jan 15, 2010)

*Thanks Ms.X  She's already made a web and eaten... so I am hopeful!

Thanks Tom! Rise is the highlight of my collection.. I am very proud of her  *


----------



## Big B (Jan 16, 2010)

I think your pics are great! Nice collection you got there.:clap::clap:


----------



## Teal (Jan 16, 2010)

*Thank you  I have a lot of fun taking pictures of everyone! *


----------



## Teal (Jan 18, 2010)

*Took some new pictures today 

Freshly molted






During the rehousing






Last night, just hangin out











Hey.. that looks like me!






Well well well... look who came out!






First post molt meal, a worm bigger than her! She handled it like an OBT, of course






Post molt.. so cute!






And, I just absolutely LOVE these lil guys!


























*


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice collection!
Your P. lugardi (Cookie Monster) looks awesome


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2010)

*Thanks Kamikaze 

Cookie Monster is one confusing girl... at one point, I thought she was gravid... but if she laid a sac, she ate it because I've never seen it. Oh well.. Now she just looks like she's in need of a molt! *


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2010)

*I finally became a genius! lol 
Instead of using MS Paint to resize and tag my photos, which was making them blurry, I started using the Photobucket Image Editor... success!





































He was out, because his old enclosure was getting mold on the Chollo wood.. so I made him a new enclosure





*


----------



## Redneck (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome shot of Loh! S/he is sooo freskin cute!


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2010)

*Thanks Tommy!  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome set of shots Teal. Plus the rehousing video was sweet!


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2010)

*Thanks!  I always have fun taking pictures of Loh.. he's a very special little spider to me *


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 19, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Thanks Kamikaze
> 
> Cookie Monster is one confusing girl... at one point, I thought she was gravid... but if she laid a sac, she ate it because I've never seen it. Oh well.. Now she just looks like she's in need of a molt! *


Wow! Good luck! I do hope that she brings you a lot of slings later on.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 19, 2010)

Loh is special alright......I don't think I've ever seen a versi sling look like that, LOL!!!! His shots are amazing, BTW!!!! And Cookie Monster is just too beautiful.....really starting to like the look of Pterinos.


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2010)

*LOL He is odd looking, I'll give him that! But I love his little feet, so it's okay haha

Thank you 

I agree, Cookie Monster is really pretty... I just wish I saw more of her!
Thanks Kamikaze.. once she molts out, or does SOMETHING, I'll be looking for a male for her  *


----------



## Twisted (Jan 19, 2010)

Pics all look great. Loh is diggin on that orange flower.


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2010)

*Thanks Jake  Yeah, Loh and those flowers..! I grabbed the extra stalk of them to take pictures of him on, and then put him into his enclosure with them and he hasn't touched em haha *


----------



## Teal (Jan 22, 2010)

*Some crappy photos from tonight.. I don't actually have any more batteries for my camera, so I kept switching out old ones trying to get a few shots LOL addicted to photography? me? neeever! 

The best photos I could get through the webbing 





















Apparently just missed this molt!





































































*


----------



## Teal (Jan 25, 2010)

*Some of the new additions...






































New OBT was hungry, and got a name 
















Not a new addition.. but a rarely seen one!























And some shots of Rise the other day that I really liked 









*


----------



## JungleCage (Jan 25, 2010)

is that p pulcher a girl or guy?


----------



## Teal (Jan 25, 2010)

*Ya know, I have absolutely no idea! I was going to sex molts the other day, and then I totally forgot! I'll be pulling him/her out for pictures here pretty soon, and I'll get some vent shots as well as getting the molt out  *


----------



## Redneck (Jan 25, 2010)

Im jealous of that P. platyomma.. That thing is so pretty!!! I should have got that one when I had a chance.. Damn me!


----------



## crawltech (Jan 25, 2010)

Awsome new additions Teal...geuss i need to do some T shoppin!


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice Platyomma.. grows fast too!  Congratulations!


----------



## Teal (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks yall!  I am just really excited to have "new" species in my collection! *


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 25, 2010)

*Teal!*

You fed "mogui" after Midnight! Doh - Gonna have your hands full now 

LOL


----------



## Teal (Jan 25, 2010)

*LOL More like.. YOU fed Mogui after midnight, then handed him off to me real quick 

It was awesome meeting you.. and thanks again for the critters!  *


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2010)

*Look who molted! 

















and some more feeding pics...







I NEVER used to see this girl.. and now she likes to show off her food!




*


----------



## that70sshow (Jan 26, 2010)

your photos are so awesome teal! amazes me every time. i really like the fonts as well. i great variety of them. and your t gigas is really cute


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2010)

*Thanks a lot!  I have waay too much fun with the fonts hehe

Conway (T. gigas) is just starting to get fluffy.. I love it! *


----------



## that70sshow (Jan 26, 2010)

you use photo shop for fonts?


----------



## Teal (Jan 26, 2010)

*Nope... I use to use MS Paint to crop/resize and add font, but it was taking the "edge" of quality off my pictures, so I recently started using the Photobucket image editor.

Photo Shop is too complicated for me, lol all I do is crop/resize and add fonts anyways, so I don't need anything fancy. *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, you're building quite the collection. I can hardly keep up, LOL!!!! 

I love that little _P. irminia_....I remember when mine looked like that.......his little threat displays were so adorable!!!!

What are you using as substrate with your _A. minatrix_ enclosure??? Looks like styrofoam....


----------



## Teal (Jan 27, 2010)

*I can't wait to see the personality on the little irminia! 

LOL I wanted to bring Sirrinah (A. minatrix) out onto something that would contrast her colours nicely  so I grabbed a piece of floral styrofoam left over from my custom enclosure.. I just had her walk out of her enclosure onto it, snapped some shots, and she walked right back into her enclosure  *


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ugh.. first post on this page makes me sad 

Anyways... some new photos 

First cricket! (graduated from fruit flies) 






*Someone* decided to throw a fit and run from his cricket 
He's been in a bad mood lately, for some reason :?











I had to do some cage maintenance on Dakotah's enclosure... so I took a ventral shot, and tried to get new pictures of her but my camera wasn't cooperating at that point.. this is the best I could get






Freshly molted!











One of my carrot top ladies, showing off her roach..





..and that's enough of that! lol






I think her feet are cute lol






*


----------



## TomM (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry about Conway....but all of your Pterinochilus species look great! Can't wait 'til my little OBT starts lookin' like Beverly.  Definitely jealous.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 29, 2010)

Great shots! Maybe Giacomo is going into premolt? I remember when my _P. cambridgei _ was in premolt s/he went throguh a short period of lull and then s/he went into the WORST mood I'd ever seem, throwing threats, being all grumpy. 

And I love Berkeley Labryinth's burrow. I didn't give Rex enough dirt to burrow in his current enclosure, but theres much more in the enclosure I'm setting up for him, so I hope to see some burrowing from him then. (now if only I could get him into the new enclosure. , he's become a real grump butt)


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2010)

*Thanks Tom  This one is really hitting me hard.. it was so unexpected
My love for OBTs grows and grows each day! They are so amazing. 
I love all my Pterinochilus, of course... but ever since Rise went into seclusion, I've focused more on the OBTs hehe

I believe Giacomo's last molt was less than a month ago... I know he was the second one to molt, but it was a week or so after Aurora. He's always been the more skittish of the bunch, but lately he's just been weird!

Dyna (from the same shipment as Rex) has never tried to burrow.. she does a lot of cool webbing! I'll have to get a picture of Berkeley Labyrinth's entire enclosure... it went from being just a U shaped burrow with two entrances, to a Y shaped burrow with two corner entrances, and then a huge open pavilion... very cool! I am fixin to rehouse her here pretty quick.. she gained a lot of growth with her molt! *


----------



## Ariel (Jan 29, 2010)

hmm, weird. Sometimes they just get into bad moods I think. Zeni for instance has been just insanely defensive and bold recently. I mean, I love Zeni to death, but its really made me reconsider my choice of buying an adult, I don't think I was ready. I won't be getting rid of her, not by a long shot, but... If I said she didn't scare me a little I would be lying though, and i feel awful that she makes me so nervous. :wall:

Rex tried, but like I said I didn't offer him enough sub so he didn't go far. I never thought I'd be into fossorial, I've always been more of an arboreal person, and I didn't like the idea of never seeing my Ts, but burrows are so cool! >_<. I guess I just love all the things they do, burrow, web, dirt curtain.


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2010)

*Yeah, they definitely have their good and bad days, I think!

If I had gotten Aidan as an adult, I would definitely be intimidated by him I think... and he's not even that bad! He's also a little smaller than Zeni... so I can only imagine how well she "puts you in your place"! 

I don't think it's bad that she makes you nervous.. I think it shows that you have respect for her and know what she's capable of, and therefor probably more careful with her. Overly cautious is waaay better than not cautious enough!
*


----------



## Ariel (Jan 29, 2010)

The first first time she threw a threat when all I did was bump the table or the enclosure it scared the crap out of me because I SO wasn't expecting it. She's always been the run and hide type. but suddenly she's smacking the side of enclosure.

It really would have been smarter to start with a sling, it was definately a fool move to buy an adult. I get what you mean, get to comfortable and thats when you get bit! It's just better to be cautious.


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2010)

*The first time Aidan ever got nasty, was during a rehoming! And from then on, he's been a complete jerk in his enclosure, but was a doll for his last rehousing (once I got him out!)
Now, he won't really leave his burrow if he's pissed off.. he'll just slap the top of it. He still hides if he's completely out and I disturb him... so I'm hoping this is the extent of his attitude lol
Now I just have to wait and see what the other OBTs grow up to be like!  *


----------



## moonwebdancer (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Teal,
After viewing the pictures here, you've encouraged me to step up my game as it were. I'ts clear to me that both hobbies compliment each other.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 29, 2010)

You have an excellent collection! My favortie Ts are Ts native to Africa, and the Psalmopoeus genus. You have all of the best Ts in my opinion!


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2010)

*moon - I'm glad you enjoy my pictures  Photography is a huge hobby for me, and you are very correct in that the two hobbies compliment each other! I love photographing my dogs, but photographing Ts feels more like art to me.

J.huff - Thank you!  As you can probably tell, I am quite keen on African Ts as well... and while I didn't purposefully seek out my different Psalmos because of their genus, it just to happens I like all of them as well lol

I was looking through older pictures, trying to find one of my MM H. vonwirthi I used to have... and found one of my favourite pictures... So all the T butts you see from me now, are inspired by this one LOL





*


----------



## Twisted (Jan 29, 2010)

Teal said:


> *The first time Aidan ever got nasty, was during a rehoming! And from then on, he's been a complete jerk.... *


And ironically it was witnessing Aidan get nasty that made me want an OBT of my own. That was awesome by the way.


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2010)

*I remember that conversation very clearly!

Me: See, they can get vile!
You: I WANT ONE!!
Me: What? Jake, you aren't listening...
You: I WANT ONE!!



He did throw some impressive displays! Which he hasn't done since.. he's such a One Hit Wonder  *


----------



## TomM (Jan 30, 2010)

hahahhhahah i'm a little tipsy.....maybe more but alls i know is that that teal (jairi) has some of the best pterinochilus''ss arongd. thats why i got and OBT.  The ones on this picture threadzs are the best.!!!  adn now i have and OBT!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2010)

*Aww, thanks Tom!  Enjoy your OBT... they are awesome! *


----------



## moonwebdancer (Jan 30, 2010)

Teal said:


> *moon - I'm glad you enjoy my pictures  Photography is a huge hobby for me, and you are very correct in that the two hobbies compliment each other! I love photographing my dogs, but photographing Ts feels more like art to me.
> 
> J.huff - Thank you!  As you can probably tell, I am quite keen on African Ts as well... and while I didn't purposefully seek out my different Psalmos because of their genus, it just to happens I like all of them as well lol
> 
> ...


Teal,
I've just come up with a new hobby, pho-"T"-graphy! Lol.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2010)

*lol moon! That's perfect!

Some pictures from last night 

































I am happy to report that Ituri is eating lats on a regular basis 











































*


----------



## that70sshow (Jan 30, 2010)

wow those are some awesome shots of aidan!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2010)

*Thanks! He wasn't being cooperative, so I wasn't getting the shots I really wanted... but, I know better than to press him, so I had to take whatever he'd give lol *


----------



## moonwebdancer (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pho-"T"-graphy*



Teal said:


> *lol moon! That's perfect!
> 
> Some pictures from last night
> 
> ...


You're welcome Teal,
That "Achoo" is too cute.


----------



## moonwebdancer (Jan 30, 2010)

*Apologies to All!*

Hi everyone,
Sorry for repeating Teal's photos in my last post, but that sometimes happens when I'm multi-tasking. :8o It won't happen again! :liar: I hope.


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Photos from the rehousing 





















*


----------



## Redneck (Feb 1, 2010)

AWW!! Panda is soo cute and chubby!!


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Yeah, she's gettin a little booty on her! I keep candling her, to make sure I am not imagining that it is orange.. but nope, it REALLY is! lol *


----------



## Redneck (Feb 1, 2010)

YaY! More avic babies!!


----------



## Ariel (Feb 1, 2010)

great pics. Panda and Sly are both adorable!  (Sly is my dogs name lol)


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 1, 2010)

*Actually.....*

I did not mind seeing all the last pics again, thanx Moon - LOL

How is the Pampho eating Teal......well, actually - I already Know - LOL

Did you have Conway pass-away :?  -  Jason


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

*LOL he's a Pampho, Jason.. what do you expect? 

Yeah, I did end up losin' Conway  *


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 1, 2010)

*I am Sorry about Conway*

H. Gigas, right ? Someone offered me a 2"er in a trade.....You can have him/her.....Not that it would replace'em. My next Baboon will be a Balfouri!

Waiting for my 3rd laugh.......then I can go watch "Eight-legged Freaks!":clap:

- Jason


----------



## Shell (Feb 1, 2010)

Gorgeous pics and spiders  

Ituri makes me want a rosea! So pretty


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Close, Jason.. T. gigas, actually 
But if you still want to throw a 2" H. gigas at me.. I won't say no 

Thanks Shell  Ituri is a great girl.. if you don't mind the "I'll eat your face if you get any closer" types lol *


----------



## Shell (Feb 1, 2010)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> Thanks Shell  Ituri is a great girl.. if you don't mind the "I'll eat your face if you get any closer" types lol *


haha I think Im getting used to that type! Char (my pulchripes) gave me one nasty threat display last night when I filled her water lol She definately has a split personality!

The funniest was me talking to her saying, "nice try, you don't scare me" lol

Besides, I guess its good practice for when the OBT gets some size to him


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

*There's "I'll eat your face if you get any closer" - by G. rosea and then there is "I will run up your arm, around your back, on top of your head, making you nearly piss yourself.. and THEN I'll eat your face, because it fits well into my World Domination plan" - by P. murinus 

lol

It is rather amusing opening an OBT enclosure sometimes.. it's like a Jack in the Box. With fangs. hehe *


----------



## Shell (Feb 1, 2010)

Teal said:


> *There's "I'll eat your face if you get any closer" - by G. rosea and then there is "I will run up your arm, around your back, on top of your head, making you nearly piss yourself.. and THEN I'll eat your face, because it fits well into my World Domination plan" - by P. murinus
> 
> lol
> 
> It is rather amusing opening an OBT enclosure sometimes.. it's like a Jack in the Box. With fangs. hehe *


Yeah I have already observed the very beginning's of the crazy P.murinus behaviour! 

I fed my new little guy last night, and when I picked up his enclosure he was actually smacking the sides of it (before I fed him, seemed like a reaction to my hand being there lol.) I was thinking "great you're 3/4 of an inch, I can't wait to rehouse you." On the plus side, when I cracked the lid to toss in a cricket (which he ate with great enthusiasm) he just sat there, but Im fairly certain he is already planning my demise.

Im glad I got him so small, at least I can learn as he grows lol


----------



## TomM (Feb 1, 2010)

Shell said:


> Im glad I got him so small, at least I can learn as he grows lol


I'm in the same boat as you...all of Teal's pics of her OBT's made me want one so I got a little .5" sling and man is it crazy.  Lightning fast! but it'll be fun to watch it grow into a orange demon.


----------



## Shell (Feb 1, 2010)

TomM said:


> I'm in the same boat as you...all of Teal's pics of her OBT's made me want one so I got a little .5" sling and man is it crazy.  Lightning fast! but it'll be fun to watch it grow into a orange demon.


LOL

I'm glad I'm not alone! All of my others are fairly "easy" T's (the incei is FAST but fast is ok when it doesn't want to eat your face.)


----------



## Teal (Feb 5, 2010)

*Some new shots! I've decided there are certain things I like photographing...







and












LOL .. yes, holes and feet  Dunno what it is.. but I love it!

But, for those of you who want to see the entire T.. here ya go 






Guess who is in pre molt? Anyone? Any guesses at all? lol





























I am SO excited... this little guy molted! This is my "Only eating prekilled" sling that I was worried about.. but he is, apparently, doing just fine! He seems to be a lot better post-molt 












I rehoused these little guys today...





Their new house 






All of my OBTs are becoming well trained.. Sit! Stay! Goooood OBT  *


----------



## Redneck (Feb 5, 2010)

Great shots there Jairi.. Love the one with Sleepy & Doc...


----------



## Fily (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the chordatus  They are cute


----------



## that70sshow (Feb 5, 2010)

cool to see that incei communal. keep us updated with that!


----------



## Ariel (Feb 5, 2010)

....... I need to get Rex into his new enclosure ASAP. o_o now if only he wasn't such a stink butt. That burrow shot looks cool! (... I wonder what happened to "I don't ever want a pet hole"  lol )

So how far down does the burrow go? It looks like he did a really nice job on it. (which P. chordatus is it?)

Did Cookie Monster ever let you have her molt? lol River still won't let me have hers.


----------



## Teal (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thanks yall! 

lol I am discovering that "pet holes" are sorta cool...  with Berkeley Labyrinth's tunnel, it goes down to the bottom of the enclosure (6" or so?) and then across the side to her little chamber.. so I can actually see her all the time.

Cookie Monster, as you can see, finally went back into her burrow.. and I was able to pull the molt lol. 

that70sshow - Thanks! I am really excited, I love H. incei. I started out with four slings months back, and lost one pretty instantly. The third, I just lost recently.. and I really don't know why  But these two are doing well... Doc is a bully, and steals Sleepy's food all the time lol but, as you can see, they are both chubby anyways *


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2010)

*New enclosure! (Video to come tomorrow, when I have the brain for editing lol)










































*


----------



## crawltech (Feb 7, 2010)

Now you have something i want!......that P. pulcher is awsome...bin wanting one for years!!!!.....make sure you throw up lotsa pics of s/he for me!


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2010)

*Thanks  I am super excited about Dakotah... I am pretty sure she IS a she, and she has a lovely personality! Pictures of her will be a lot easier in her new home, atleast until she webs it all up.. so I will definitely get as many shots of her as I can for you  *


----------



## Ariel (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome pics. Dakotah is looking great! and congrats on the molt!


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2010)

*Thanks 

You should have seen my confusion revolving around Red's molt lol
He was BLACK in premolt... and then I went to check on him, and I was like "Oh, he's still dark.. he hasn't molted yet" but then Javi (Adversary) was like.. "Then why are there two spiders in there?" LOL 
I was SO not ready for Red to start getting juvie colours! I expected him to be the same 'sling pink' that he was.. Definitely the best thing about raising slings, are the colour changes! *


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice looking hairy things u`ve got there Teal, love the p. pulcher
Btw, i have some doubts about my A. avic. Some say it`s not an A. avic and it`s about the same size like yours, molted abt 2 weaks ago.
Can u check out my thread and let me know what u think? 
Thanx

-Alex


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2010)

*Thanks Alex!  Looks like Dakotah is getting quite the fan club.. she is lovely, I am really excited!

I will certainly take a look at your Avic.. but I am definitely not an expert. I have a lot of Avic slings, but Red is the largest.. and then I got Panda as an adult. *


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with crawl. I have been wanting P.pulcher for awhile.


----------



## moonwebdancer (Feb 8, 2010)

*Pic of Dakotah on your hand*

I like the pic of you holding Dakotah. That takes me back, Ellie Mae was that size when I bought her. It's too bad I didn't have a camera when I first got her, but oh well.


----------



## Teal (Feb 8, 2010)

*Thanks!  I've never attempted to hold her before... but she is so calm and cooperative, I wanted to give it a go.. so I just set my hand on the floor and rounded her up on towards it.. she didn't seem to mind  *


----------



## Redneck (Feb 8, 2010)

DANG!! I WANT ONE!!!! P. pulcher that is..  She is purddy!! Congrats on Red's molt...


----------



## Teal (Feb 8, 2010)

*lol yeah, she's a purdy girl! And, by request, here are some more shots of her 












It's harder to get shots of her in this new enclosure than I thought! 

And some other shots from tonight..




















































*


----------



## Redneck (Feb 8, 2010)

Great shots Babe!! Dyna is soo purddy!! And Peach is so cute!!!


----------



## Teal (Feb 8, 2010)

*Thanks hun  Dyna is really a great little T.. she's a voracious eater, and very cooperative! Peach is... uhm, yeah, cute *cough* psycho *cough* LOL *


----------



## Teal (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 9, 2010)

I will let you guess which ones are my fave...I have faith in how predictable i am.


----------



## Teal (Feb 9, 2010)

*LOL C. darlingi 

This is Mani's second molt in less than a month.. I blame it on the hot case!  *


----------



## BrettG (Feb 9, 2010)

You have one heck of a nice collection!


----------



## Teal (Feb 9, 2010)

*Thanks Brett!  

It's still a work in progress... but I'm having a lot of fun along the way!  *


----------



## BrettG (Feb 9, 2010)

I know the feeling..It is ALWAYS a work in progress..... I am downsizing so I can start more breeding and create my army of pinktoes...That will be a glorious day....


----------



## Teal (Feb 9, 2010)

*lol I am planning an army of P. murinus ;P

But there are still a lot of different species out there I need! *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully your C. darlingi will be showing its horn soon. We were pretty excited when our's started it. 
Mackenzie


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 9, 2010)

Aww you got an Augacephalus?  Love 'em, want 'em.  Such a cool lookin' T!


----------



## Teal (Feb 9, 2010)

*I hope so too, Mac! (sorry, I am racist against 'K's LOL)
At what size did yours start showing a horn? Mine is probably atleast an inch LS now!

Jeff - Yup, I picked up two of them from Oasis Inverts a few months back... I am really excited about them!  *


----------



## crawltech (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice set of pics Teal!......


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine started showing a horn last molt. And right after this recent one its gotten alot bigger. Prob 1.5 inch mark id say i started seeing a horn.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 10, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Mine started showing a horn last molt. And right after this recent one its gotten alot bigger. Prob 1.5 inch mark id say i started seeing a horn.


That's about right for our's as well. You'll see the horn soon Teal
Mackenzie


----------



## Teal (Feb 10, 2010)

*Yay! I can't wait!  

Thanks crawl  *


----------



## Ariel (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome pics! Mani is just adorable.


----------



## Teal (Feb 11, 2010)

*Thanks Ariel  Mani has the cutest burrow goin on... she's a fun one! *


----------



## Teal (Feb 12, 2010)

*I got a little behind on pictures.. I got rechargeable batteries, and went a little nuts. 
Does anyone know how long it actually takes to resize/label/re-save over 400 pictures?  I do! LOL

Soo.. here's a picture overload from the past few days  (yes, yes.. over 400 pictures in two days.. I am looking for a "Photographer's Annonymous" group lol)

I had some cool molts...













































and ya know Ts love to eat!









































Not hungry, just sayin hi..













































































Annnnd Red decided to take a walk! It was hell trying to get the lil bugger back into his enclosure.. I should have video'd it, but then again - getting my butt outsmarted by a 2" sling doesn't do much for one's self esteem LOL
































I finally got him back in, and he spent the next few minutes pushing against the door! He's up for a rehoming here pretty soon.. I think he's tired of his 'condo' and wants a 'house!' *


----------



## Ariel (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome shots! I know what you mean though, sometimes when I'm taking all kinds of pictures I just have to stop and say "I JUST updated my picture thread yesterday, I don't need to update it again!"

I really like the one or Red with his leg up in the air. To cute!


----------



## crawltech (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, Teal....awsome shots as usual!....love your collection!


----------



## Redneck (Feb 12, 2010)

Great shots Jairi! Im freaking jealous of that P. platyomma!!


----------



## crawltech (Feb 12, 2010)

also jealeous of the platyomma.....lol...


----------



## Teal (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thanks yall 

Heck, *I* am jealous of the platyomma! lol Such a cool little spider *


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice shots Teal :clap:
I think i`ll get myself an A. minatrix soon.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 13, 2010)

killer shots


----------



## Roski (Feb 13, 2010)

Red is quite the handsome fella! (Or girlie?) Either way, he makes me want to reconsider swearing off A. avic slings.


----------



## moonwebdancer (Feb 14, 2010)

*Great shots Teal!*

Those are definitely great shots, Teal. Did I say great? I meant inspirational! Superlative.:worship:


----------



## Teal (Feb 16, 2010)

*Thanks so much yall 

Roski.. I hope Red is a she! That would be cool. S/he was my first Avic sling (and earned the name Red, as in Red Dragon, as in Hannibal.. for eating another A. avic sling lol). Another molt, and I should be able to tell! And if you want to un-swear off Avic slings, let me know.. I have 5 to spare LOL *


----------



## Teal (Feb 21, 2010)

*I've been slacking even more than usual on pictures lately.. but since I'm stick and don't feel like doing anything, I decided to make myself useful and get some pictures saved 

This little guy, or girl , molted since the last pictures I posted

















The difference in size one molt makes 





They have all molted now though 

She's getting plump from all those roaches!






And she's getting plump because she is hopefully gravid! lol












Both Panda and Red were having a weird night I guess, because they both escaped when I was checking on them 

My pretty girl






Lots of these little guys are molting 












Photographing a spooky LP sling is only possible when you give him a roach he can't fit back down his burrow 






I haven't seen her since her molt.. until now!











OBT Nom Fest!










































And a recent addition






I decided to move all my little molts into something that would keep them safe 






Back to editing - you didn't think that was all of them, did you? *


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 21, 2010)

lol teal, what a weekend!  it would've taken me forever just choosing among all the crazy fonts you have!  beautiful Ts


----------



## TomM (Feb 21, 2010)

Shiver looks awesome!  My Pamphobeteus sling just molted a week ago, too.  Definitely becoming my favorite genus, great coloration and amazing eaters!


----------



## Twisted (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pics as usual. I really like all your pics. 

This one of Red is one of my favorite from the recent batch. Not sure why it is just yet but its the one that caught my eye.


----------



## Teal (Feb 22, 2010)

*Thanks yall! 

Jake... I wish that picture had come out a little better, but Red wasn't keen on holding still still. 
I think you like it for the font and colours  

Back to editing, again  *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Feb 22, 2010)

Out of 400 pics, one would hope you would be able to find some decent shots, LOL!!!

I love that molt-container idea!!! Mine are just sitting on a plate or in a gladware container.....:8o

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 22, 2010)

*I like the shot of "Ballet"*

A tiny Dancer in the coco....... Not Tiny forever 

Night - Jason


----------



## Ariel (Feb 22, 2010)

Great shots as always. Looks like you've got quite a few molts going on. That case is awesome, all of my molts are in a big deli cup.


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 23, 2010)

I have kept all the molts since i`ve got my first T. 
I keep them separated in small cups. I`m waiting to get more and i`ll post a pic with all of them.
Nice pics and T`s as usual Teal.
Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Teal (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thanks yall 

I still have the original molts from my G. rosea, Ituri, somewhere! I made the mistake of trying to make a "display" out of some of my molts, by hot gluing them to a piece of glass... but that back-fired, and now most of them are broken 

Okay.. I am finally caught up on arachnid pictures! Now, for all the REST... lol







Red's new enclosure..












A few days after molting..






My favourite G. rosea sling molted!





Later that night..






I just LOVE this T!!






















Gettin dark again!






And look who I actually talked into staying out for a picture! 






Even Berk posed for me!











And my newest addition 









*


----------



## Terry D (Feb 23, 2010)

*Trifecta*

Teal,  awesome photos, cool spiders + a good-looking operator behind the camera. What more could one ask for!?

Terry


----------



## Teal (Feb 23, 2010)

*hehe thanks Terry! *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 23, 2010)

Awww your platyomma looks like a younger version of ours. They grow so fast and have one of the best prey responses. Wait til Shiver loses his Christmas tree!

Cass


----------



## Teal (Feb 23, 2010)

*Nooo I like the Christmas tree! lol 

I love feeding him - or her!!  - because the feeding response is just awesome... it's not sloppy, like some Ts that just go all out for their prey.. it's very refined, but oh so quick! *


----------



## Teal (Mar 3, 2010)

*My poor camera  Instead of just assisting the shutter open, now I have to pry it open LOL and it's getting less and less willingly to take macros... but sometimes it still loves me..

P. pederseni molted! He's now over three inches... YAY for juvies! lol






Chillin in her new home











Shiver decided to take a walk...





By the time she actually LEFT the enclosure, I put the camera down to catch her lol she was cooperative, so was rewarded!

















Waiting on this girl to molt...






So pretty!






Freshly molted lil guy






Chillin






Freshly molted.. all three have molted now! 






Back to showing me just her legs hehe






This guy molted a lil while back.. so I snapped a few new pictures during what would have been feeding time, if he had cooperated lol
















My favourite of the G. rosea slings..






*


----------



## Ariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Woooow congrats on all the molts! and when do you get an E. pachypus! You lucky...lucky D: Well congrats, she's just absolutely gorgeous.  Oh, and Shiver is just SO cute. 

Rex molted a little while ago (thursday) as soon as he's eating he's getting a rehoming! an enclosure with a ton of substrate so hopefully he builds an awesome burrow!


----------



## Teal (Mar 3, 2010)

*Thanks! I got the E. pachypus at the last meeting, I think... or was it the one before that? lol At some point!  But she's acting a little iffy.. so we'll see..

Dyna never stops eating.. so I never know when she's going to molt lol. But the same here.. after she molts, she's getting a lot of room to burrow!

ETA: I almost forgot about these! I amused myself with the roaches the other day lol










*


----------



## Ariel (Mar 3, 2010)

With his last to molts he stopped eating, but with this one, I'd been not feeding him for a month because he was so FAT. He's still got a booty even after he molted!


----------



## Teal (Mar 3, 2010)

*haha yeah, Dyna hadn't eaten in a few weeks because she was chubby... buy I decided to try a roach to see if she'd eat it, or maybe not and then I'd figure she would be in pre-molt. But no.. she ate it lol 

I figured my dubias felt left out after I spent more time with the lats, so I decided to take a picture of the pretty dubia.. very light compared to the others!




*


----------



## Teal (Mar 3, 2010)

*I figured I could throw in some of my nature photography while I'm at it... these are two different local spots within walking distance... same creek, just two different ends! lol

This is the same spot as my thread in the 'Not So Spineless Wonders' section..
























And this spot is on our normal walking route.. it's in the middle of a housing development, but it's lovely and the sound of the waterfall drowns out everything else 





























On the way there..






And from that spot, if you look to the left... the lake











Me and Bukra on the way there..






Okay, I guess that's enough of being "off topic" for now lol *


----------



## TomM (Mar 3, 2010)

Teal said:


> Me and Bukra on the way there..


Very cool shot. Shadows are always fun!:


----------



## Teal (Mar 3, 2010)

*Thanks Tom! I take lots of shadow pictures hehe *


----------



## that70sshow (Mar 5, 2010)

very nice shots there teal. is middletown north or socal?


----------



## shypoet (Mar 6, 2010)

you have some really nice pictures


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 6, 2010)

nice pics!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 6, 2010)

*It is less than 2 hrs. North of GG Bridge*

Maybe someday you can visit.......and We'll All do a 70's show Circle 

Teal does have Great Pics, huh? I like the Waterfalls!!

- Jason


----------



## Teal (Mar 6, 2010)

*Thanks yall!  I really appreciate the comments!

Jason - Not quite! San Francisco is pretty much exactly three hours from here.. remember, I am an hour from you, in the other direction *


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 6, 2010)

*And from My house......*

It is EXACTLY one hour from Bridge toll = $6 

But, your right......That would Not make it less than TWO HOURS....

.....Unless driving over 70  So, I stand, well sit.......Corrected - Jason

P.S. Beautiful neighborhood that you have Jairi.


----------



## Teal (Mar 7, 2010)

*An hour from your house! This isn't Nascar, Jason 

Maybe you live farther from me than I thought lol 

and thanks  but I still can't wait to get the hell out of here, for good this time! hehe *


----------



## Teal (Mar 8, 2010)

*Some new shots 

One brave roach! 






This girl is finally eating on a regular basis, and showing some famous Pterinochilus attitude 






Look who is getting chubbier 






Loh decided to go against my wishes, and take a walk 





But then it was back to the original plan! hehe






For her adoring fans 
















I got brave, and opened his container  





He's such a gentleman 

Keeping her chubby!












I took the following picture, and then explained to Adversary that every time I open this sling's enclosure, she runs up and hangs over the side...





he laughed about it, but seconds later...





I told you so! 

Then, I was holding the roach about 3/4 of an inch above this guy, saying something to Adversary.. when he launched himself up and grabbed the roach out of the tongs 











And look who molted 




*


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 8, 2010)

I need A.minatrix. Awesome set of pics teal.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 8, 2010)

*Middle-of-nowhere-Town*



Teal said:


> *and thanks  but I still can't wait to get the hell out of here, for good this time! hehe *


Ahhhhh......It really is Beautiful there! Where would you like 2 go ?

Are you bored there ?  What would have you and the Dogs Happy ?

Please, please, show us more Pics of the landscape, B 4 U go.....I hear the 

Clash in the background - LOL - G-day - Jason


----------



## Teal (Mar 8, 2010)

*Thanks Mvskokee 

Jason - I want to go back to Oregon some day, atleast. I loved it up there! Just as pretty, but the people are friendlier and the *atmosphere* is better in general. Oh, and things are cheaper and there is no sales tax. And jobs pay more. lol

There a ton of places I want to go... I love traveling! *


----------



## Bosing (Mar 9, 2010)

great pics! They tell me you love your pets so much to give them names and to edit your photos like you do! Good job!


----------



## Teal (Mar 10, 2010)

*Thanks so much! I really do love em  *


----------



## Teal (Mar 11, 2010)

*Some new shots... trying to get used to a "new to me" camera, and it's not working so well 


























































And my favourite recent event.. I went to fill her water bowl lol




















She ended up flipping completely onto her back and rolling around like a child throwing a fit LOL *


----------



## crawltech (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice pics Teal!...love the last few!...lol


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome E.pachypus. I should be getting three soon.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice shots! Purr...that is the cutest name ever!!! And Scout looks awesome!

Has Dyna molted for you yet?


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 12, 2010)

I love all of your African Ts.


----------



## Teal (Mar 13, 2010)

*Thanks yall!

crawltech - that little guy is such a hoot! He did it the other day when I opened his container and breathed on him lol 

Ariel - nope! She is still being a little piglet and not showing the slightest signs of premolt! She is also not in my hot case though, so the temperatures she is exposed to are a lot lower.

J. huff - thanks!  Africa is definitely the best when it comes to cool animals! *


----------



## Teal (Mar 25, 2010)

*A few new photos...

















 *


----------



## seanbond (Mar 25, 2010)

somebodies kollect is looking mighty nice


----------



## Teal (Mar 25, 2010)

*Thanks! I am loving watchin' everybody grow  *


----------



## ametan (Mar 25, 2010)

Great shots. I can tell you must be getting the hang of the new camera. Especially love the last A versi shot.


----------



## Teal (Mar 26, 2010)

*Thanks! Yeah, me and the new camera are getting to know each other... though it's still not quite the same  *


----------



## Ariel (Mar 29, 2010)

Great shots! Everyones lookin' good! Scout is just the cutest darn thing, but I think i say that alot.  Aurora is looking pretty awesome too, finally looks like a P. camb.  how's her attitude?


----------



## Teal (Mar 29, 2010)

*Thanks Ariel  Scout is being well.. a scout, lately! Always up in the corner, surveying the "land" LOL

Yeah, I am excited that the P. cam triplets are growing out of their sling colours!
Their attitudes haven't changed so far, they've only gotten a bit faster... Lamb is still mellow and "pliable", Aurora is a friggin big and only cooperates if she has a roach in her mouth, and Giacomo is untouchably speedy lol *


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 29, 2010)

*Gremlin*

Still Eat's after Mid-Night, Huh ?  - JJ

How's the Horny one doin' ? :razz:


----------



## Teal (Mar 29, 2010)

*Yup, Gremlin still eats after midnight.. I figure, he's already an OBT, how much worse could it get? LOL

The Horny one LOL His name is Marqo! He's chowing down on crickets right now  *


----------



## seanbond (Mar 30, 2010)

awesome scenery shot!
i miss cali


----------



## Teal (Mar 30, 2010)

*Thanks  I am not a big fan of Cali lol *


----------



## Teal (Mar 31, 2010)

*Some new pictures of less frequently seen Ts.. and some of the regulars!

A very exciting molt...
















Exciting because...





It's a GIRL!! 

Molted not too long ago..






Mmm juicy! lol






The most trouble, and always the last of the trio to molt!






She usually bolts into hiding the moment she sees a shadow!





But not this time!






I thought this was Sleepy, but it's actually Doc lol






It's alive!! I haven't actually SEEN this T in months





Funny story.. after this picture, I decided to see if I could coerce him/her completely out of the tunnel to get a ventral shot. He/she had different ideas, and latched onto the pipe cleaner and was NOT about to let go! I managed to drag him/her out, and get a ventral shot.. and had to leave the pipe cleaner until he/she decided it wasn't a threat OR edible LOL

And look how friggin cute, at 1/4" and showing adult colours!






Me and this camera are just not getting along, and it's frustrating *


----------



## ametan (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know what standards you're setting, but to me it looks as though you have a great relationship with your camera.

Question: What program are y'all using that puts such cool-looking name tags on your photos?


----------



## Teal (Mar 31, 2010)

*I have an amazing relationship with my original camera, but the poor thing doesn't really work any more... it sort of does, but it has no focus/macro anymore 
This new camera is one model newer, and we just aren't meshing like me and the old camera... that might change with time, I'm not sure. 

lol I bond with inanimate objects, what's your point!

I use the Photobucket editor now.. I was using MS Paint, but it took the edge of sharpness off my pictures. The Photobucket editor is really easy! *


----------



## Terry D (Mar 31, 2010)

*Teal, the collection is....*

Lookin' good! Cheers, Terry


----------



## ametan (Mar 31, 2010)

Teal said:


> *I have an amazing relationship with my original camera, but the poor thing doesn't really work any more... it sort of does, but it has no focus/macro anymore
> This new camera is one model newer, and we just aren't meshing like me and the old camera... that might change with time, I'm not sure.
> 
> lol I bond with inanimate objects, what's your point!
> ...


I know how you feel with the camera thing. Mine is dying and not taking such great pics anymore, but I'm a bit gun-shy on getting a new one. I just want a moderately good, simple digital that isn't 'professional' grade or price but can take nice macros. Everything I've looked at is either way overpriced or has mixed reviews...

Oi. Sorry for ranting in your pic thread.


----------



## Teal (Mar 31, 2010)

*Thanks Terry! 

ametan - no worrries about the rant, as I can completely relate. This "new to me" camera was actually a gift from a good friend who didn't want me to be without a camera since I can't afford a new one right now  *


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2010)

Dyna molted! Congrats, thats awesome to hear that she's a girl!!!! And she's so stunning!! Looks like you got a couple of molts! I'm waiting for Spazz to molt, he's been really dark for a week or so and in premolt for about 3 weeks.

Also Natasha is just adorable <3


----------



## Teal (Mar 31, 2010)

*Thanks!!  I am so excited that she is a female.. especially so, because ventrally I thought she was male!

I've had quite a few molts.. it's never ending! lol 

Sirrinah, my A. minatrix molted too!!   Though.. it's a male  I can't take any pictures because he is holed up in his webbing, but I will pry him out for some pictures once he hardens! *


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Thanks!!  I am so excited that she is a female.. especially so, because ventrally I thought she was male!
> 
> I've had quite a few molts.. it's never ending! lol
> 
> Sirrinah, my A. minatrix molted too!!   Though.. it's a male  I can't take any pictures because he is holed up in his webbing, but I will pry him out for some pictures once he hardens! *


Pterinos are such a pain to sex ventrally! Congrats! 

Thats to bad Sirrinah's male, but I'm sure you'll have no problem finding him a female when he matures, and just think of all the slings!  Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Teal (Mar 31, 2010)

*I agree! I thought I had it down.. now, I don't even try! I am getting good at sexing molts now that all my Pterinos are becoming juvies, when I didn't think I ever would lol 

I am actually more disappointed that Sirri is male more than if any other T were male, because of my bad experience with smaller A. minatrix slings. I was hoping to get a juvie, luck out with a female, and not have to worry about it anymore  *


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2010)

Teal said:


> *I agree! I thought I had it down.. now, I don't even try! I am getting good at sexing molts now that all my Pterinos are becoming juvies, when I didn't think I ever would lol
> 
> I am actually more disappointed that Sirri is male more than if any other T were male, because of my bad experience with smaller A. minatrix slings. I was hoping to get a juvie, luck out with a female, and not have to worry about it anymore  *


I always think I have it down, then someone throws a curve ball. 

Yeah, I guess I didn't think about that way. That sucks.


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2010)

*New addition  






Warning me!






Such a cute face!

*


----------



## crawltech (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice pose!....excellent colouration!


----------



## codykrr (Apr 3, 2010)

haha..i see yours is a hair kicker too!  i just got mine wednesday.  great T i love how the lift their butts. haha.

is yours male or female?


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2010)

*Thanks crawl! I am excited.. I've wanted one of these for awhile now! 

Cody.. it kicked like crazy! Jerk. lol I hate how she kept lifting her butt.. I wanted nice pictures! haha I don't know if it's a male or female yet... I couldn't get a decent view of her ventral side, though she had it raised up far enough I should have been able to! lol *


----------



## codykrr (Apr 3, 2010)

haha. yeah, this genus is bad about do that.  but surprisingly enough theres hardly any info on these things.  i was looking for a habitat picture but i cant find one.

very nice though. congrats!:clap:


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2010)

*Thanks!  

Yeah, there seems to be very little info on them in general... just another one of those species I guess! I don't even know where they are from lol

If it's a male, I'll let you know! *


----------



## ametan (Apr 3, 2010)

haha! Love the last pic, seems to be saying, "Yeah, see that bald patch? Bet you know how I got it. In that case... you sure you want to keep taking pictures? Didn't think so." 

Gotta love a T with attitude.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats on the new addition. I love the photos.


----------



## codykrr (Apr 3, 2010)

peru is where there from. but that doesnt say much considering there is such a vast array of landscapes theres...from dry and desolate to rainforest and snow covered mountains....so who knows what habitat they live in...


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2010)

*ametan - that's exactly what his or her little attitude is like! "I earned this bald spot... Wanna see how?" LOL

Thanks Hatter! 

Peru.. I think I might have read that somewhere, actually. But yeah, that doesn't help much as far as figuring out their natural habitat! *


----------



## Ariel (Apr 4, 2010)

YOU LUCKY!!! I am so jelous. These are way up there on my list. Congrats! Such a cute T! How big is it?


----------



## Teal (Apr 4, 2010)

*Thanks!!  I would say he/she is  a good 3"... was sold to me as 2.5", but I think she's a little bigger 

I was hoping to get some new pictures... but she's decided that BEHIND the hide is a good place for her, and of coures, I can't move it without getting nothing but "Talk to the butt!" LOL*


----------



## codykrr (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL i know what you mean Teal! if you look in my picture thread i got a picture of mine kicking hair, and then a picture of the leftover hair on her abdomen.

wicked kickers!

im itchy as all get out right now.


----------



## Teal (Apr 5, 2010)

*My hand was itching all day! Apparently, when I opened the container to see where she was and she kicked, I got some on me grr I'll have to check out your thread.. I bet they are awesome pictures!

Here are some new shots from last night...

This girl is simply beautiful... I can't get over it! And she's very sweet and mellow. 


















































I asked Sirri to come out for some post-molt photos... Psycho little avic, I tell ya! 












































You can't tell in the next shot really, but they are fighting over the same worm LOL























Freshly molted! Love this little spider














*


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Apr 5, 2010)

Very cool T's Teal! I would get T's myself but the Wife won't have it! But I am working on her!:clap:


----------



## Teal (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks!  

I'm sure you can talk her into it. Let me know if you want some help!  *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww, Shiver lost his little Christmas tree. Pamphos are growing machines, haha.

Cass


----------



## Teal (Apr 5, 2010)

*Shhh, don't remind me  lol I think he looks gorgeous now too, though! *


----------



## Teal (Apr 6, 2010)

*I love when avics molt! Their see through legs are awe-inspiring... and Loh is no slacker in that department!

Unfortunately, I think -per his molt- that he actually IS a he  













I couldn't get a good shot at the important bits, but I love toes! lol






And.... ta da!






(Two seconds later, she was kicking hairs like MAD LOL)*


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oooh your versi lost those blues and got the purples. I love that stage.


----------



## Terry D (Apr 8, 2010)

*Old memories*

Teal, I thought those awesome pics of the countryside a few pages back looked quite familiar. Then I just noticed your "3 Reddings..." location on your reply on the potato bug post. I lived in Anderson for a few months many years ago. Shasta county had the nation's highest unemployment rate at the time. Did alot of board flipping in my short stint there. Alligator lizards were everywhere under rocks and boards. Occasionally you'd luck up on a skink with a neon-pink tail but alas......no potato bugs. Magpies everywhere in the trees, salmon run on the Sacramento, Whiskeytown lake, Trinity Alps.....I could go on and on.
Wow!

Terry


----------



## Teal (Apr 8, 2010)

*hehehe! I am about 3 hours-ish south of Redding... there's a long story behind my location when phrased like that LOL *


----------



## marek121221 (Apr 8, 2010)

nice spiders


----------



## Teal (Apr 10, 2010)

*Thanks!  *


----------



## Redneck (Apr 10, 2010)

Great shots Jairi.. That T. ockerti is gorgeous.. I knew you would eventually get your hands on one..


----------



## ametan (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I may be officially in love with Loh.


----------



## 161 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm being poisoned slowly by the site LOL. So many wonderful T's in your collection. Awesome. Hopefully I can grow my collection to something like this soon.


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 11, 2010)

*You mean....*

Envenomated - Tee-Hee  - J

Best cure: comes in a bluish green-bottle  

Ockerti really has "Pink" hairs!?


----------



## Ariel (Apr 11, 2010)

Aweosme shots, Jairi!!! That T. ockerti is really gorgeous!! So is Loh, to bad he's male though.  I can't wait to see him hardened up!


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 11, 2010)

*U going 2 Meeting Jairi ???*

If so....C-Ya soon  - J


----------



## Teal (Apr 11, 2010)

*Thanks Tommy  I was really lucky to get such a good deal on Betrayal Fly... everywhere else wanted over double what I paid for her, for one even smaller!

ametan - I am in awe of Loh! His molt is such a vivid blue, and now he's got this little red rump... such an amazing transformation!

161 - Thank you  

Jason - Definitely pink! I don't know if I'll be making it to the meeting.. my job requires 24/7 availability, so no guarantees I'll get that day off 

Thanks Ariel  I am not letting it sink in that Loh is male... I waited for SO long for a versi, and then finally got Loh as my first sling, just 1/4"... and to think that our time is going to be drastically shorter than it could have been... well..  *


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 11, 2010)

*Jai - Latte*

How rewarding will that be - If - Ya breed him 

Little Loh's everywhere!  Hope 2 C ya - Jason


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice loocking T. ockerti , wish i could find someone to sell me one of those


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey hey!!! that T okerti ("Betrayal Fly") of your's is lookin sharp!! like Jason.... Cool shots!!! give us some more.... tnx....


----------



## Teal (Apr 12, 2010)

*Jason.. you can bet I am breeding Loh! Of course, if I find the right female. I'm picky! lol

shak.. T. ockerti has been on my wish list for awhile now, just keep searching! 

Thanks Arachno!  I am super excited to watch Betrayal Fly grow.. such a lovely species, but my gawd they kick hair like you wouldn't believe!  *


----------



## Teal (Apr 12, 2010)

*Yall better appreciate these.. I've been up ALL night editing them  lol

I actually used some editing tools on a few of things, just to switch things up.. I am not sure if I like the result enough to use it all the time or not though
























































My MM 











































































































*


----------



## Teal (Apr 13, 2010)

*... Or not  *


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 13, 2010)

Send me your H. incei, haha. 

Cass


----------



## crawltech (Apr 13, 2010)

Lovin the H. incei, tug`o`war....lol....awsome pics teal!


----------



## Ariel (Apr 13, 2010)

Awww berkeley is one handsome boy!!!! And I'm lovin' the two H. incei sharing a meal, absolutely adorable.  I love that last shot of Dyna! It's dramatic looking.


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2010)

*Thanks yall 

I love those two lil H. incei... Doc, on the left, is a jerk though.. he is always stealing Sleepy's food! Or, trying atleast haha

Thanks Ariel.. Dyna reminds me of Rise back when I first got her.. gorgeous animals, for sure!
Berkeley is a jerk haha *


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 14, 2010)

Someone's horn is starting to come in:clap:


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2010)

*YUP!!  I am so excited!! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 14, 2010)

I just picked up marshalli. Now I gotta wait for their horns to come in.


----------



## Hobo (Apr 14, 2010)

Whoo hoo, contraband pics! He's lookin' good!


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2010)

*But.. I want marshalli! 

Thanks Hobo! 
*


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2010)

*In case some of you don't frequent the "Not So Spineless Wonders" section...

Here are some pictures of my dogs 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=178338 *


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 14, 2010)

Love the set of pics Teal, but u didn`t name that B. vagans and that tiny G.rosea...how could u?  ;P


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2010)

*Thanks! Actually... they do have names, I just couldn't remember which ones they were LOL I have three B. vagans slings and 19 little G. rosea slings... sometimes I remember who is who when I take pictures, but most of the time I don't lol *


----------



## Teal (Apr 14, 2010)

*Turning the camera on myself for a change..







(Yes, that's a ceiling fan. No, I am not on a ladder. lol) *


----------



## robertcarst (Apr 14, 2010)

You're at Danny DeVito's...


----------



## seanbond (Apr 15, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Turning the camera on myself for a change..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice seductive kinda look there


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2010)

*Thanks sean 

LOL robert! I was just standing on my bed, trying to navigate around dogs that weren't happy with me accidentally stepping on them haha *


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 16, 2010)

Teal said:


>


i really envy your ninja skills. being able to stick your head _that quickly_ in between the fan blades and still looking good. wow! :worship:


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2010)

*Thanks widow  

My hair was a mess by the end of it.. ya know, from my super sonic speeds and the wind from the fan.. but man, it was worth it!  *


----------



## 161 (Apr 17, 2010)

Lesson of the day: Spidey sense is a must to take photo while avoiding top of head being lopped off by ceiling fan.


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2010)

*










































One of my little OBT's enclosures.. 












Freshly molted.. and per the molt, a mature female 






Trying to figure out what to do with a worm LOL




*


----------



## Redneck (Apr 17, 2010)

I will take my T. ockerti now.. 

Great shots..


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2010)

*Thanks 

Sure, come get the crazy hair kicker!  lol *


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 17, 2010)

Shoot If we are taking dibs on Ts. I want the C.darlingi and the Augacephalus sp mozambique. I can always add more to my baboon armada.


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2010)

*Not a chance! You have enough already  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 17, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Not a chance! You have enough already  *


How dare you speak such words! I will never have enough.


----------



## RedEarthExotics (Apr 17, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> How dare you speak such words! I will never have enough.


not even sure what that phrase means....  :}


----------



## Ariel (Apr 18, 2010)

Loamie looks great! And Betrayal Fly is just adorable!


----------



## Teal (Apr 19, 2010)

*Thanks Ariel!  There is a slight possibility I might be getting a boy for Loamie soon.. we'll see! 

Betrayal Fly has some really neat colours right now.. too bad I usually only get to see her butt and hairs flyin! lol *


----------



## Teal (May 4, 2010)

*Some new pictures..

My H. mac slings switched roles.. now Aggie is always hiding, and Brandy is always out.. but I coerced Aglovale into coming out for me 











Lil LP is gettin fluffy!






Bev shares her butt 






Loh was bein a jerk, but he still looks pretty lol











Panda is getting fatter... she is eating well, so that might account for some of it? hehe
















Nothin new here






Sirri lookin lovely











And, my favourite recent shot.. Sly, looking every bit as evil as he was acting! 





He charged the camera after that, and slapped the sides of his enclosure when I shut it lol *


----------



## fatich (May 4, 2010)

Your P.pederseni looks scary :evil:


----------



## Ariel (May 4, 2010)

Awww Anglovale is such a cutie!!! And Sly looks very evil! I really like that last picture of Loh.


----------



## Teal (May 5, 2010)

*Thanks yall.. yeah, I laughed when I saw that picture of Sly.. it definitely matches his attitude at that moment! 

Aglovale is adorable.. but oh soo fast. I am scared for her to grow up haha

Thanks Ariel.. Loh was having a moment of wanting to eat my face.. that picture was right before he sprinted for my camera lol *


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*Some new pictures again 

Beverly hid out for awhile, but has been making regular appearances now.






I am highly amused by this shot..





From L to R: 1 week post molt, several hours post molt, and starting to molt!

Some close-ups of the trio..
















I am really excited for this little one to grow up! 






Now, as most of you know, I have 19 G. rosea slings (thaaanks again Tommy  lol).. they all have names, that they randomly earned when they molted. They all have names starting with "C" - just random words that I came up with. This little one was dubbed "Cactus" months back, and is developing quite the prickly attitude!





Yes, that's a baby threat display 

Annnnd... drum roll, please...!!

Rise, post molt  













Yes, that is a pinky. After reading that a single pinky won't negatively affect them, but is a good way to fatten then up quickly prior to mating... I decided to give it a shot.  *


----------



## Ariel (May 10, 2010)

Rise is absolutely stunning!!! And I adore that little G. rosea threat display, absolutely too cute! About how big is Natasha now? After getting Cardinal I'm really starting to get into the cyriocosmus!


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*Thanks Ariel  Rise is phenomenal.. I can't believe she's mine! I keep pushing off the pairing, but I figure I'll get on it here pretty soon.. I just want to make sure she's as well fed and healthy as possible, because I don't want to risk her health in any way.

I am SO amused by Cactus' little threat displays.. and it happens every time! he's a little jerk lol

Natasha is probably a solid 1/4" now LOL and quick!  I really love cyriocosmus.. I have a think for dwarfs and these guys are so pretty!*


----------



## Ariel (May 10, 2010)

Well I hope you everything goes smoothly with the breeding when you do pair them up and I hope you get lots of baby P. chordatus. I need to get some more, they're such great Ts. i think Rex is a molt or two from maturing.

I'm esperiencing something like that too, only its with Rex. He's taken up running to the edge of the KK trying to get out when ever I open the lid. lol. I'm so worried he's going to escape on me someday.

I didn't used to care for the dwarfs, I think the small size intimidated me, but now I'm really starting to look into them, they're so cute!


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*Thanks! You'll have slings coming your way if everything goes well 

Berkeley Labyrinth was about Dyna's size when he matured.. so if Rex IS male, I'd keep an eye out! 

I have found the dwarfs to be really hardy lil fellas... I like em! *


----------



## thedude (May 10, 2010)

Nice looking T's! lovin' that chordatus


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 10, 2010)

Great shots Jai!!!.... im lovin you new camera... great pics.... 

    i think we will be old and grey by the time we see our C. elegans mature... cute buggers... but your better off watching your grass grow....


----------



## Ariel (May 10, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Thanks! You'll have slings coming your way if everything goes well
> 
> Berkeley Labyrinth was about Dyna's size when he matured.. so if Rex IS male, I'd keep an eye out!
> 
> I have found the dwarfs to be really hardy lil fellas... I like em! *


Yeah, I remember you saying he was about that size. He's taking FOR-EV-ER to molt again, so this will probably be his maturing molt, don't they say that the ultimate molt is usually slower coming than previous ones?

Well thats good that they're pretty hardy. I'm going to have to pick up some more. I'm really interested in getting some C. leetzi :drool:


----------



## Teal (May 12, 2010)

*Thanks yall! 

thedude - My P. chordatus girls are my pride and joy  

Arachno - thanks  Yeah, C. elegans grow a lot slower than I thought! Not like H. incei lol 

Ariel - I've actually not heard that about males, but it makes sense! I think Berk's molts were pretty even.. I didn't have him that long at all, and had two molts. 
I just googled C. leetzi.. wow!  I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some of those, too! I wish I had gotten more C. elegan when there were $5 and $8 slings for sale  *


----------



## Ariel (May 12, 2010)

Teal said:


> *
> Ariel - I've actually not heard that about males, but it makes sense! I think Berk's molts were pretty even.. I didn't have him that long at all, and had two molts.
> I just googled C. leetzi.. wow!  I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some of those, too! I wish I had gotten more C. elegan when there were $5 and $8 slings for sale  *


I just remember reading it somewhere, i don't know if its true or not, but it seemed to me that Marley's mature molt took longer to happen then any of his previous molts.

And, yeah, thats about what my reaction was too. Though there does seemed to be some confusion with it because theres C. leetzi and C. leetzi "venezuela" apparently. Ken the bug guy has a 2" female for $80 but it doesn't match the pictures I've see on google and elsewhere.

Speaking of Ken the bug guy, have you checked out his secondary website www.TarantulasNorth.com ? he's selling P. rufilata females and pairs. Just though I should let you know.


----------



## Teal (May 13, 2010)

*I'll look back at my records and see if there was more time between the two molts.. but that's the only MM molt sequence I have to go off of lol

There is always confusion when names in quotations become involved! 

I didn't even know he had a secondary website.. random! Thanks.. just what I needed to know, Rufi pairs and females!  *


----------



## seanbond (May 13, 2010)

its always funny seeing them chase buried food.


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2010)

*Hey yall... it's been awhile, huh? 































































































































































*


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey! Long time no see. Rise is looking big. You paired her right?


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2010)

*Hey! 

That was Rise a few days ago... She's got an egg sac now  *


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 10, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Hey!
> 
> That was Rise a few days ago... She's got an egg sac now  *


Awesome!! I wish you the best of luck with it! Pterinochilus are awesome.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Hey!
> 
> That was Rise a few days ago... She's got an egg sac now  *


Teal, Good to hear from ya! ^ I was gonna mention Rise's big ole booty and then saw this. Congrats!  Terry


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey stranger!!! whats with the 3 month overdue update???? what's been keeping you from us..... hope all is well!!! glad to see you still got your collect..... Grats on Rise... hope she lays a fat sack for yah....
Good to see your still around....  Anyways take care... don't be a stranger.....


Peace!!!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 10, 2010)

Whooo! New pictures! 

Awesome shot, Jairi. I can't believe it, they're all getting so big! You've got some real lookers in your collection too! Aiden's still handsome as ever I see.  Gosh, Loh is looking fantastic. :O


----------



## Teal (Aug 13, 2010)

*Thanks so much yall 

I am SUPER excited about Rise's sac! Though, still trying to figure out how I will pull it when the time comes... her idea of a "hammock style" sac is one that is anchored to the floor and wall in the middle of her web tunnel like a bridge lol 

Thanks Ariel  Yeah, everyone is growing up into real spiders! lol 
Loh just blows my mind on a daily basis... and I hate him for being male 

Aidan's going to be paired with Mickey in the coming week or so, once I get her nice and fat  

Arachnoholic... real life got in the way for a minute, so I took a break from forums for a little bit  But, I finally couldn't stand not showing off the Ts any longer! lol 

Back to editing pictures 

*


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 13, 2010)

Good to see you posting again! Love the new pics 

Your T's names are some of the best. Almost makes me want to give my T's some names lol!


----------



## Teal (Aug 13, 2010)

*Thanks!  and I love naming things lol

So, I am COMPLETELY in love with this tarantula! I waited for some time, admiring other people's photos before I finally got one of my own... and holy cow, not seeing her for awhile was completely worth the wait!  Here she is, fresh out of a molt. Now, to find her a male! 

















*


----------



## Ariel (Aug 14, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS!!! I keep telling myself I'm going to get one of these and I still haven't. Good luck finding her a male!


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 14, 2010)

Aww. If she possessed a tongue, it looks like she'd be licking her foot in the first shot.


----------



## Teal (Aug 14, 2010)

*Thanks Ariel  Yeah, it took me awhile to talk myself into spending the money on her... she wasn't really expensive, but it wasn't a good time lol but I got her, and I am SO glad I did!  

hehe Zerg, I agree! She was being really cute... she had to navigate around her molt to get to me, which is what she was doing there  *


----------



## Offkillter (Aug 15, 2010)

Beautiful collection your obt looked upset:evil:


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2010)

*Thanks!  I am super pleased with how my collection is growing... though I am having majour cravings to add to it!

hehehe yeah, that OBT "Aidan" is quite the affectionate guy! He's the love of my T life.. sadly, a mature male now.. but we don't like to think about that part! *


----------



## Offkillter (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah it's really to bad mature males get the short end of the stick,may he live for ever.


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2010)

*It really does fail! Especially when you get slings, so you're taking the risk of getting a male. The chances you take when you play the game...

But the good news is that my larger adult female molted today  So hopefully I will get to pair Aidan with both! I plan to keep a lot of his slings, and also try out a tolerant community setting.*


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow man! Buty H.albo


----------



## shandman (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice OBT photo, webbings acts like a hammock for it. Cool!


----------

